# Amazon Flex: Prime Now Deliveries



## SibeRescueBrian

This thread is for information pertaining to how to make a Prime Now Delivery.


----------



## FlexDriver

Thanks a million! SibeRescueBrian 
I would also like to thank all the folks who sent "Report" message request to the mod/s for creation of these threads. I lied I am back!


----------



## rubivroom

Maybe you can make these 2 threads sticky?


----------



## jade88

Prime Now people seem to post less on this website. Working too much?


----------



## Poolepit

I will be more than willing to contribute however I can.


----------



## Whywork

Just became a prime now user how easy is it to get a block


----------



## JTrainPDX

Honestly, it's not easy and depends on how saturated your city is with drivers. You will most likely get one or two assigned blocks every week, but to get additional blocks takes practice and patience. I am able to get a consistent number of hours every week but they aren't the same days or times of day and I only work probably 8-10 hours a week, as it's my part time, second job.

If you are somewhat flexible on days of the week and times of the day, then you should be able to get a fair number of blocks per week.


----------



## Poolepit

Anyone here getting blocks at all at the 10pm drop anymore? Or might I say blocks for the next day before midnight your time?


----------



## UberPasco

It is random here. Sometimes 4 or 6 or 7, somedays 2 or none. Doesn't affect those who want to work. Rare that you get more than 1 block at 10PM anyway, so not sure what exactly is the big deal is. Treat is like you are a day laborer at Home Depot. Head down and work.


----------



## UberPasco

Some good news for us? Is this the launch version of the beta that they were testing in some areas?


----------



## limepro

UberPasco said:


> Some good news for us? Is this the launch version of the beta that they were testing in some areas?


yes it is.


----------



## UberPasco

Looks like if you get a block, you can keep working without having to continually refresh. Sort of like the old "Deliver More Today" button worked.


----------



## FlexDriver

UberPasco said:


> Looks like if you get a block, you can keep working without having to continually refresh. Sort of like the old "Deliver More Today" button worked.


That would be awesome!


----------



## limepro

UberPasco said:


> Looks like if you get a block, you can keep working without having to continually refresh. Sort of like the old "Deliver More Today" button worked.


did you try it? i saw that but didnt go back.


----------



## UberPasco

limepro said:


> did you try it? i saw that but didnt go back.


Same, was afraid to hit accept because I wasn't sure if there was another step.


----------



## jade88

UberPasco said:


> Same, was afraid to hit accept because I wasn't sure if there was another step.


So you think this will always be the case? Once you get a block you can keep on delivering till you want to finish?


----------



## UberPasco

jade88 said:


> So you think this will always be the case? Once you get a block you can keep on delivering till you want to finish?


{PrimeNow}
You still have to pick up the blocks, but they used to make it easy by notifying you before the end of your shift to continue. Yes I think this is a return to the old. It will make less blocks available to the wildings.

Just so everyone understands: If we had 6 drivers at 10 AM, and they needed 6 more @ noon, we would have first dibs for a short period of time. This prevented the initial group being replaced by another group, allowing us to string together 4,6,or even 8 hours. Of course, route counts adjusted accordingly and blocks were added or subtracted as needed, It was still musical chairs but not a free-for-all.


----------



## jade88

UberPasco said:


> {PrimeNow}
> You still have to pick up the blocks, but they used to make it easy by notifying you before the end of your shift to continue. Yes I think this is a return to the old. It will make less blocks available to the wildings.
> 
> Just so everyone understands: If we had 6 drivers at 10 AM, and they needed 6 more @ noon, we would have first dibs for a short period of time. This prevented the initial group being replaced by another group, allowing us to string together 4,6,or even 8 hours. Of course, route counts adjusted accordingly and blocks were added or subtracted as needed, It was still musical chairs but not a free-for-all.


This works for me because I've only been able to snag 4 hour blocks before. Well I only just started working but I definitely wanted the 6 or 8 hour block. I hope this goes for my warehouse as well. I just hope I can get a block to begin with! Do you guys still get a 10pm drop?


----------



## kmatt

UberPasco said:


> {PrimeNow}
> You still have to pick up the blocks, but they used to make it easy by notifying you before the end of your shift to continue. Yes I think this is a return to the old. It will make less blocks available to the wildings.
> 
> Just so everyone understands: If we had 6 drivers at 10 AM, and they needed 6 more @ noon, we would have first dibs for a short period of time. This prevented the initial group being replaced by another group, allowing us to string together 4,6,or even 8 hours. Of course, route counts adjusted accordingly and blocks were added or subtracted as needed, It was still musical chairs but not a free-for-all.


Wow! I wasn't driving when that was happening. Early bird gets the worm i guess.


----------



## sofla11

UberPasco said:


> {PrimeNow}
> You still have to pick up the blocks, but they used to make it easy by notifying you before the end of your shift to continue. Yes I think this is a return to the old. It will make less blocks available to the wildings.
> 
> Just so everyone understands: If we had 6 drivers at 10 AM, and they needed 6 more @ noon, we would have first dibs for a short period of time. This prevented the initial group being replaced by another group, allowing us to string together 4,6,or even 8 hours. Of course, route counts adjusted accordingly and blocks were added or subtracted as needed, It was still musical chairs but not a free-for-all.


I'm wondering what you saw in the app that indicates that? Maybe I missed it... I think that's great if it works.... yesterday I grabbed 2 to 4, was scheduled 4 to 8, but couldn't grab the 8 to 10 block. So I'm not sure if that's the case. I guess that could also be because they needed fewer drivers for 8 to 10 than they did for 6 to 8.


----------



## theexpressoguy

I got an email saying that next day blocks won't be dropped at 10 pm anymore and will be dropped throughout the day. Anyone have any info on when they drop them now?


----------



## Nelson609

Just receive an email today asking if I want to switch from Miami Garden to Doral to do Prime Now as prime is "growing "....


----------



## Pdxflex

Prime Now questions - I'm new in Portland for PrimeNow. I've only had one shift . I rad a comment where someone said treat this like a day labor job, meaning show up and wait for shifts. 
If you do that, are you hanging out in parking lot refreshing app looking for block OR are you going inside to tell them you're available first? 
I also haven't been able to figure out what time shifts show up for Portland. 10 pm? 12 am ?


----------



## Basmati

Wish I was offered that opportunity. I would switch in a heartbeat.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Nelson609 said:


> Just receive an email today asking if I want to switch from Miami Garden to Doral to do Prime Now as prime is "growing "....


 Yeh, I got that email too. I'm wondering how this affects the current Doral guys? They are prime now and this if for prime now only it appears.
This could be good or bad for everyone? Doesn't make sense they expand in a market that doesn't seem busy. Are they moving you current Doral prime now people? 
Might lighten the driver pool in the Gardens?



Basmati said:


> Wish I was offered that opportunity. I would switch in a heartbeat.


 I sent my offer to another driver who wanted to switch, if he doesn't use it I can send the invite email to you. My guess is the survey is only good once?


----------



## Basmati

I would be so thankful for that opportunity. I haven't been able to pick up a Logistics shift in over 2 weeks.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Basmati said:


> I would be so thankful for that opportunity. I haven't been able to pick up a Logistics shift in over 2 weeks.


 I'll find out soon if he'll be using it or not. If not, i'll send it to you. I can't use it, i'm in Boca. I'm waiting/hoping for a Broward or Palm beach location. 
PM me your email in case. 
As well keep an eye on your email as you may still get an invite. I don't see how they would choose specific drivers for such a thing? But then again.....maybe I AM special!


----------



## Nelson609

The email were send to some driver, don't know if those were random , am always able to get blocks at Miami Garden (last week was not that easy) the only problem for me is Miami Gardens is 8.7 miles from my house and Doral is about 19 miles aways.. I started in Miami garden back in April they were about 30 drivers Max, now over 200 drivers , may try Doral not sure yet.


----------



## Cb88

Got the same email for Chicago. Is this better than logistics?


----------



## limepro

If you get blocks doing logistics I would stay there, if you don't them you definitely won't doing prime now, it is much more competitive, 30 guys sitting in the parking lot every shift trying to grab hours. Food delivery also sucks, I avoid it like the plague.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

limepro said:


> If you get blocks doing logistics I would stay there, if you don't them you definitely won't doing prime now, it is much more competitive, 30 guys sitting in the parking lot every shift trying to grab hours. Food delivery also sucks, I avoid it like the plague.


 Have they offered these openings to you or anyone you know out of Doral? I'm wondering why another prime now location which appears to be not far from the current doral location, serving the same area(I'm assuming) would be rolled out? Makes no sense.


----------



## jester121

Cb88 said:


> Got the same email for Chicago. Is this better than logistics?


Which Chicago depot are you at for Logistics? Downtown?


----------



## Cb88

My warehouse is in Lisle and it's about a 40min drive for me. I'm 15min from downtown Chicago and email says it's for Chicago restaurant orders.


----------



## yucklyftline

Was just offered 2 scheduled blocks


----------



## Cb88

For tomorrow or next week


----------



## kmatt

They just started scheduling close to 100% driver capacity in my market since the new update came. Nothing was released today for about half of the blocks. Lots of newbies scheduled. I think they are sending all the reserve blocks to new drivers and none to the experienced ones. My hatred grows by the minute.


----------



## yucklyftline

Cb88 said:


> For tomorrow or next week


Reserved blocks for tomorrow and next Saturday. The gray dots disappeared for the rest of next week


----------



## sofla11

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Have they offered these openings to you or anyone you know out of Doral? I'm wondering why another prime now location which appears to be not far from the current doral location, serving the same area(I'm assuming) would be rolled out? Makes no sense.


The address given is our current warehouse location. It seems like they are just adding drivers which doesn't make much sense as Prime Now blocks have been harder to get recently than ever.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

sofla11 said:


> The address given is our current warehouse location. It seems like they are just adding drivers which doesn't make much sense as Prime Now blocks have been harder to get recently than ever.


 Ok......I guess I assumed it was another location because they are calling it UFL1. I thought you guys were DMI1? Even more confusing!
And again, why adding drivers when they aren't needed? Oh well.....I guess that answered my question...bad for everybody.


----------



## limepro

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Ok......I guess I assumed it was another location because they are calling it UFL1. I thought you guys were DMI1? Even more confusing!
> And again, why adding drivers when they aren't needed? Oh well.....I guess that answered my question...bad for everybody.


Ufl1 is prime now and dmi1 is logistics both out of the same warehouse.


----------



## jester121

Cb88 said:


> My warehouse is in Lisle and it's about a 40min drive for me. I'm 15min from downtown Chicago and email says it's for Chicago restaurant orders.


Gotcha. I'm at Downer's Grove, so I was curious if they're importing suburban drivers for the prime warehouse downtown, or maybe adding Prime in the burbs.


----------



## Ridolun

Pdxflex said:


> Prime Now questions - I'm new in Portland for PrimeNow. I've only had one shift . I rad a comment where someone said treat this like a day labor job, meaning show up and wait for shifts.
> If you do that, are you hanging out in parking lot refreshing app looking for block OR are you going inside to tell them you're available first?
> I also haven't been able to figure out what time shifts show up for Portland. 10 pm? 12 am ?


I am in Portland Prime Now also (UOR1). I signed up 4 months ago. I didn't get scheduled at all for nearly 2 months, then I started getting a single 4 hour block scheduled per week (2 days availability). That continues to be the pattern even with the new app update. Since I did my due diligence and figured out how to extract blocks from the app, Ive been working 4-8 hours on my free days, and typically an 8-10 block on days when I work my regular job. I would say if you do Uber/lyft also (as most of us do) you should be able to get Amazon hours pretty regularly if you use your rideshare downtime to scan for open blocks. If you don't have the free time or patience to play the app refresh game, you probably won't see many hours. But when you do work the money is really good and imo it's a FUN gig! I'm Pete by the way, nice to make your acquaintance.

I don't think the people at the warehouse (that we interact with) have any say with regards to when blocks are released, but that's just a guess.


----------



## FlexDriver

Ridolun said:


> I am in Portland Prime Now also (UOR1). I signed up 4 months ago. I didn't get scheduled at all for nearly 2 months, then I started getting a single 4 hour block scheduled per week (2 days availability). That continues to be the pattern even with the new app update. Since I did my due diligence and figured out how to extract blocks from the app, Ive been working 4-8 hours on my free days, and typically an 8-10 block on days when I work my regular job. I would say if you do Uber/lyft also (as most of us do) you should be able to get Amazon hours pretty regularly if you use your rideshare downtime to scan for open blocks. If you don't have the free time or patience to play the app refresh game, you probably won't see many hours. But when you do work the money is really good and imo it's a FUN gig! I'm Pete by the way, nice to make your acquaintance


Do you work for Amazon? Your satisfaction level is almost at 100%. Its rarely seen here.


----------



## Ridolun

FlexDriver said:


> Do you work for Amazon? Your satisfaction level is almost at 100%. Its rarely seen here.


I know running a fast food restaurant is a giant pain in the ass and that delivering packages for a decent rate of pay plus tips is a far more satisfying use of my time and energy..


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

limepro said:


> Ufl1 is prime now and dmi1 is logistics both out of the same warehouse.


Well that clears that up. I just never heard the UFL1 used or mentioned before. Amazing they have so many drivers ready and willing to work but feel the need to keep adding and making it more difficult to do so.
Don't see how they view this as "sustainable" because few if any will stick around too long.


----------



## sofla11

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Well that clears that up. I just never heard the UFL1 used or mentioned before. Amazing they have so many drivers ready and willing to work but feel the need to keep adding and making it more difficult to do so.
> Don't see how they view this as "sustainable" because few if any will stick around too long.


That's typically what happens..... it gets hard to get blocks for a few weeks, some people give up and find other work, and it balances back out.

However I can say that having a huge excess of drivers on the Prime Now side worked out for them in the days leading up to the "hurricane." Volume was suddenly about 25x normal volume and they had no problem getting drivers for all the routes. I guess if they didn't have all these excess drivers, they would have had to turn away business (which they still did, people had to order a day in advance for "2-hour delivery.")


----------



## Shangsta

Ridolun said:


> don't think the people at the warehouse (that we interact with) have any say with regards to when blocks are released, but that's just a guess.


Actually the blue vest release the blocks. Thats why different cities drop at different times.


----------



## limepro

Shangsta said:


> Actually the blue vest release the blocks. Thats why different cities drop at different times.


I have heard they are going to automate it but hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Shangsta

limepro said:


> I have heard they are going to automate it but hasn't happened yet.


I dont doubt it, the key is to give us drivers some consistency to know how to get blocks. If we fight this hard for them, we will show up.

Also learned today you get notifications when the warehouse drops additional blocks. Not everytime someone cancels one. Hence why sometimes you need to refresh and other times you just need to catch the "new blocks are available but may go soon."


----------



## Zenyatta

I'm in Indianapolis and I was starting to see hours coming in really steadily. I had plans of working 30 hours a week and paying for Christmas. Then they hired a slew of new people and released the new app version. Now I'm not seeing a shift go by. I'm refreshing for hours at a time but not seeing a thing. I have to get my kids to school at 7:45 so that 8am shift is out but I'm free after that. I'd love to daisy chain shifts together but I can't figure out how to get back in the door. This isn't right. Those who have been there longer should get more priority on upcoming shifts. Why are we stuck taking a back seat to all the new people?


----------



## jester121

Speculation is they're trying to get the new people to have some experience under their belts before the holiday rush.

Anyone who wants preference for seniority should join the teamsters , because it sure isn't relevant in this gig.


----------



## kmatt

Amazon is flooding all markets with new drivers even though Prime Now is pretty much been a failure. They operate on a massive net operating loss in each market. They want everyone to work about 6-8 hours a week and that's it. They schedule up to 90% estimated driver demand for all blocks now. Not much to pick up and they like it that way. They don't give a shit about any of the pilot drivers that carried the last mile from the start. My thing is, how can they call this contracting work with all the scheduling that they control? The only way the contracting thing makes sense for them is for everyone to have a fair chance to pick up a block (i.e no scheduing). They are controlling every aspect of it as is and I think it will come back to bite them in the end. No one I know wants to be an employee. We like being our own boss and want to keep it that way.


----------



## kmatt

limepro said:


> I have heard they are going to automate it but hasn't happened yet.


I would love if they automated because one manager at my location does exactly as the system says and ends up with over 6-10 drivers with no 2 hour carts for them. 6-10 one hour drivers is ridiculous. The new system is a disaster.


----------



## kmatt

sofla11 said:


> That's typically what happens..... it gets hard to get blocks for a few weeks, some people give up and find other work, and it balances back out.
> 
> However I can say that having a huge excess of drivers on the Prime Now side worked out for them in the days leading up to the "hurricane." Volume was suddenly about 25x normal volume and they had no problem getting drivers for all the routes. I guess if they didn't have all these excess drivers, they would have had to turn away business (which they still did, people had to order a day in advance for "2-hour delivery.")


They cap orders all the time because they don't have enough pickers in the warhouse. They don't want to pay these people shit ($10.50 PT) but they are the backbone of the whole program. When they don't come in then they cap orders which means less blocks to pick up. Customers complain all the time about not getting stuff delivered when they want it.


----------



## FlexDriver

Amazon Stock price was:
Dec 01, 2015...................... 675.89 *(When Flex Prime started in major US markets)*
Oct 31, 2016 ...................... 739.01
Gain of $64 /share in less than a year, Now you decide whom you believe!!!!

Source Yahoo Finance https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/AMZ...354&interval=1mo&filter=history&frequency=1mo


----------



## kmatt

FlexDriver said:


> Amazon Stock price was:
> Dec 01, 2015...................... 675.89 *(When Flex Prime started in major US markets)*
> Oct 31, 2016 ...................... 739.01
> Gain of $64 /share in less than a year, Now you decide whom you believe!!!!
> 
> Source Yahoo Finance https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/AMZ...354&interval=1mo&filter=history&frequency=1mo


Ok. There are a lot of other reasons why the stock price is up which is mostly hype of new services/products. Flex is such a tiny piece of Amazon's pie. The head manager told me Prime Now operates with a net operating loss. How big do you think margins are selling bottled water, soft drinks and bananas and then pay us $18 an hour to deliver? I read that they didn't even use focus groups to see if this service was wanted/needed.


----------



## FlexDriver

kmatt said:


> Ok. There are a lot of other reasons why the stock price is up which is mostly hype of new services/products. Flex is such a tiny piece of Amazon's pie. The head manager told me Prime Now operates with a net operating loss. How big do you think margins are selling bottled water, soft drinks and bananas? I read that they didn't even use focus groups to see if this service was wanted/needed.


Bottom line..................... they are making money and profitable, and if they are profitable this gig is NOT going anywhere. BTW we are NOT dependent on this gig too. Not doing 2 blocks a week does not going to effect our lives even if they are gone......... no way.


----------



## kmatt

FlexDriver said:


> Bottom line..................... they are making money and profitable, and if they are profitable this gig is NOT going anywhere. BTW we are NOT dependent on this gig too. Not doing 2 blocks a week does not going to effect our lives even if they are gone......... no way.


It certainley effects people who work 40 hours or more from the beginning. I'm part time too but there are a lot good drivers being shitted on right now.


----------



## FlexDriver

kmatt said:


> It certainley effects people who work 40 hours or more from the beginning. I'm part time too but there are a lot good drivers being shitted on right now.


I used to get 40+ hours but they have declined significantly in 11 months and now 2-3 blocks a week is all I can get. I am not complaining as I was aware that gonna happen when I see number of new faces every time and the waiting list which was getting longer and longer.


----------



## Shangsta

kmatt said:


> They cap orders all the time because they don't have enough pickers in the warhouse. They don't want to pay these people shit ($10.50 PT) but they are the backbone of the whole program. When they don't come in then they cap orders which means less blocks to pick up. Customers complain all the time about not getting stuff delivered when they want it.


This is true at my warehouse. A blue vest brought me all of my stuff one of my last routes. That NYT article about how unhappy amazon workers applies to all of them.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

yeah, they pay the pickers less than $11/hour and a max of 20 hours per week. Then the drivers suffer. All they have to do is pay the pickers $15 or even better $20 per hour. This will motivate them to even work on weekends. Amazon will then get more orders and these orders will leave the fc earlier. More money will offset the higher pay structure for the pickers.


----------



## jester121

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> yeah, they pay the pickers less than $11/hour and a max of 20 hours per week. Then the drivers suffer. All they have to do is pay the pickers $15 or even better $20 per hour. This will motivate them to even work on weekends. Amazon will then get more orders and these orders will leave the fc earlier. More money will offset the higher pay structure for the pickers.


That's a very ... unique business philosophy you've devised there.


----------



## limepro

Man been boring this week, mixed days of warehouse and hot wheels, 3 hours hot wheels yesterday 1 order and 3 hours today 2 orders with 30 minutes left.


----------



## yucklyftline

limepro said:


> Man been boring this week, mixed days of warehouse and hot wheels, 3 hours hot wheels yesterday 1 order and 3 hours today 2 orders with 30 minutes left.


Hot wheels is a joke, how do they expect us to make more than base rate without sending orders.

Who is actually dispatching orders btw? The same guys in the warehouse? The same guys who are handing out routes randomly and not following the order on the clipboard? I can't believe the San Francisco hub has been operating over a year. Such an amateur operation.


----------



## yucklyftline

To add, why do I keep getting dispatched to make a pickup that is going to be late in 2 min or has already elapsed the pickup time? Are drivers getting deactivated for this?

I make sure that deliveries are never late, usually plenty of time left.


----------



## limepro

yucklyftline said:


> Hot wheels is a joke, how do they expect us to make more than base rate without sending orders.
> 
> Who is actually dispatching orders btw? The same guys in the warehouse? The same guys who are handing out routes randomly and not following the order on the clipboard? I can't believe the San Francisco hub has been operating over a year. Such an amateur operation.


They need to work with uber to get their app working right, Ubereats is setup great for what it does. Orders are ready when you arrive, stacked orders and closest driver.

Amazon I have seen multiple drivers dispatched for a single order, waiting 30 minutes for food to be ready, multiple drivers at a single restaraunt for multiple orders. It is a mess.


----------



## jester121

limepro said:


> They need to work with uber to get their app working right, *Ubereats is setup great for what it does. Orders are ready when you arrive, stacked orders and closest driver.*


You're being sarcastic, right? Because that's pretty much 100% contrary to everything I've heard and read about UberEats.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

Amazon Prime Now is a mess now. the end.

It's not work when you want. It's work when you are lucky to get blocks.


----------



## limepro

jester121 said:


> You're being sarcastic, right? Because that's pretty much 100% contrary to everything I've heard and read about UberEats.


I do eats occassionally and with stacked orders it is easy to break $25 per hour. When you get the request the order was already placed in advance so when you arrive 90% of the time it is ready for you to grab and go. About 75% of the time I get stacked orders which means I'm picking up multiple orders from the same restaraunt and you get paid the full rate for each 1. Compared to amazon hot wheels uber is light years ahead.


----------



## Shangsta

limepro said:


> I do eats occassionally and with stacked orders it is easy to break $25 per hour. When you get the request the order was already placed in advance so when you arrive 90% of the time it is ready for you to grab and go. About 75% of the time I get stacked orders which means I'm picking up multiple orders from the same restaraunt and you get paid the full rate for each 1. Compared to amazon hot wheels uber is light years ahead.


No tips...


----------



## limepro

Shangsta said:


> No tips...


I get cash tips occassionally but even without tips on a saturday/Sunday evening it's easy to hit $20- $25 an hour.


----------



## SomeChick82

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> Amazon Prime Now is a mess now. the end.
> 
> It's not work when you want. It's work when you are lucky to get blocks.


This. Long time drivers aren't able to get blocks, sh*t ton of new drivers who haven't watched the videos & don't ask for help, new dispatchers that don't seem to have much common sense... hot mess is right.

Watched a new driver come back to the warehouse on Wednesday, returning his entire load. He never scanned his cart when it was given to him. He just loaded it up, drove it around for 2 hours and brought it all back because it wasn't showing on his phone.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

SomeChick82 said:


> Watched a new driver come back to the warehouse on Wednesday, returning his entire load. He never scanned his cart when it was given to him. He just loaded it up, drove it around for 2 hours and brought it all back because it wasn't showing on his phone.


I think I was there when this happened. LOL. It was an older gentleman. I kept missing blocks b/c I was watching this unfold. smh. The funny thing is He was there for earlier shifts and made it to this shift without help. The dispatchers had to forcefully control their displeasure by talking very slowly and not making eye contact. ahhahahaha.

I don;t understand why people can watch other drivers scan their bags but still leave the fc without scanning.

New dispatchers just don't know what they are doing. It's like watching somebody fall uphill. You can't believe what you are seeing.

Oh and getting blocks. I guess everyone has a chance now. But be careful. Amazon is deactivating people like crazy b/c they can't make it on time, etc. The drivers are being blame for Amazon's mess.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

oh yeah, what happened is he didn't scan his packages and left. In the meantime, he was pinged for grocery delivery at Sprouts and delivered those packages. But still had his original packages in the car. smh. He just needed a little help but Amazon doesn't do that except via the videos.


----------



## SomeChick82

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> Oh and getting blocks. I guess everyone has a chance now. But be careful. Amazon is deactivating people like crazy b/c they can't make it on time, etc. The drivers are being blame for Amazon's mess.


 Yeah, twice now, I have been trying to catch a block for tomorrow and accidentally picked up one that starts in 10 minutes. I live way too far away and so I immediately forfeited them both. Emailed support but they said they won't be removing them from my record. So I have my 1st 2 missed blocks, in one week. I'm scared to refresh now.


----------



## FlexDriver

SomeChick82 said:


> Yeah, twice now, I have been trying to catch a block for tomorrow and accidentally picked up one that starts in 10 minutes. I live way too far away and so I immediately forfeited them both. Emailed support but they said they won't be removing them from my record. So I have my 1st 2 missed blocks, in one week. I'm scared to refresh now.


I emailed support an idea few days ago, let me share here with you guys too, I suggested them to pick a color like for example all the offers/blocks for same day have background of Green color and Blue color for next day. It will definitely help before we pick anything. I know that it will NOT be listened by support but all of you guys who are reading this, if email them may be they will implement that idea, IMO


----------



## SomeChick82

FlexDriver said:


> I emailed support an idea few days ago, let me share here with you guys too, I suggested them to pick a color like for example all the blocks for same day have background of Green and Blue for next day. It will definitely help before we pick anything. I know that it will NOT be listened by support but all of you guys who are reading this if email them may be they implement that idea, IMO


I made a similar suggestion to that... Or allow us a grace period of 30 seconds or a minute after accepting in which a forfeit won't be held against you?.. Or allow us to turn off same day blocks..
Anything!


----------



## sofla11

Yes, I've been thinking for a while, they should add a setting where you can turn off blocks that are less than x minutes away. So if I'm at home I don't have to worry about grabbing a block that starts in 20 minutes when I live 40 minutes from the warehouse.


----------



## chefseth

Shangsta said:


> No tips...


For Seattle UberEats has been super kind to me. I used to not get tips, but in the past month, I am averaging about 20-30% in tips. Yesterday $23 tips in 3.5 hrs on total fares of $85. Thursday $22 on $105.

Combined with Amazon I am able to average $27-31/hr on the road. I combine (and some other deliveries) to work 50 hrs/wk.


----------



## limepro

The other day I picked up a block and after accepting I saw it started in 6 minutes and I was 30+ minutes away so I forfeited it and got the subsequent email about missed blocks. Here is how you fix that.


----------



## SomeChick82

limepro said:


> The other day I picked up a block and after accepting I saw it started in 6 minutes and I was 30+ minutes away so I forfeited it and got the subsequent email about missed blocks. Here is how you fix that.........


I emailed support immediately after I forfeited for the same reason, and then replied to the email I received about the forfeit. Then went back & forth with them when they said my emails would not change their determination.  I'm glad you got them to remove your bad mark.

I'm no longer fishing for blocks once I'm done driving for the day. Can't afford to make the mistake again. It seems that it doesn't take much for them to deactivate you lately. Two really good drivers that were practically there from the program launching were deactivated this week.


----------



## FlexDriver

SomeChick82 said:


> I emailed support immediately after I forfeited for the same reason, and then replied to the email I received about the forfeit. Then went back & forth with them when they said my emails would not change their determination.  I'm glad you got them to remove your bad mark.
> 
> I'm no longer fishing for blocks once I'm done driving for the day. Can't afford to make the mistake again. It seems that it doesn't take much for them to deactivate you lately. Two really good drivers that were practically there from the program launching were deactivated this week.


Its great that Limepro manged to get the strike out of his record but look at the other side, they do not have any concrete policy for that and it leads to "double standards" I hope you will also get rid of that strike too.

*Side note: I saved a copy of the email (Screen shot) written by Limepro for future help, as I am no exception as well LOL*


----------



## chefseth

I did exactly the same thing as limepro and I received the same email, sent the same type of response and had the infraction removed as well.

I, too, am nervous about fishing for blocks that I think are for next day but turn out being same day blocks.


----------



## UberPasco

limepro said:


> The other day I picked up a block and after accepting I saw it started in 6 minutes and I was 30+ minutes away so I forfeited it and got the subsequent email about missed blocks. Here is how you fix that.


Happened to me earlier this afternoon. Was trying to pick up a next day block and one popped up for a start in a few minutes. I guess I was too quick.....


----------



## SomeChick82

If this is happening with everyone, they are going to have to change something. I had made a few suggestions when they refused to remove my bad mark. Hopefully, if enough of us give them similar feedback, something will change.


----------



## FlexDriver

SomeChick82 said:


> If this is happening with everyone, they are going to have to change something. I had made a few suggestions when they refused to remove my bad mark. Hopefully, if enough of us give them similar feedback, something will change.


I have made some suggestion that I have mentioned earlier but I am going to write again with your suggestions of giving 1 min grace period too.
On a second thought I might make separate thread for it so that more and more people can send this email.


----------



## jade88

Well it's annoying for the people who actually read the info before accepting, and then those offers are gone because of the people who are mindlessly accepting without looking so that they are faster.


----------



## Basmati

In the Miami market you would have zero chance of ever picking up a shift if you stopped to look at the time. But yea, Amazon expects you to look before accepting. In all honesty they really need to rework the entire process of block acquisition.


----------



## jade88

Basmati said:


> In the Miami market you would have zero chance of ever picking up a shift if you stopped to look at the time. But yea, Amazon expects you to look before accepting. In all honesty they really need to rework the entire process of block acquisition.


I hear you. But if you think about it, if they give everyone a grace period, then it will actually be that much harder to get the block because everyone will now be mindlessly accepting. Some food for thought.


----------



## FlexDriver

jade88 said:


> I hear you. But if you think about it, if they give everyone a grace period, then it will actually be that much harder to get the block because everyone will now be mindlessly accepting. Some food for thought.


You cannot stop people sitting in the parking lot and doing this refresh 16 hours a day! They do it mindlessly and get the blocks even it is starting in next 5 mins. Atleast after the grace period you and me can also refresh and pickup the blocks mindlessly!


----------



## jade88

FlexDriver said:


> You cannot stop people sitting in the parking lot and doing this refresh 16 hours a day! They do it mindlessly and get the blocks even it is starting in next 5 mins. Atleast after the grace period you and me can also refresh and pickup the blocks mindlessly!


Yes and then they get an email from Amazon and risk deactivation by continuing to get dinged for it. Personally I look before I accept.


----------



## TBone

I need to change markets. I haven't been scheduled for a shift in 3 weeks and haven't seen an open block since the app "upgrade" weeks ago.


----------



## omgitschester

I think I was blessed the flex gods today. I managed to get 6 blocks. 3 for today and 3 for tomorrow. A 7th block appeared but it was for 2 to 4 tomorrow. Decided to let that one go since I got 3 for tomorrow (thanks giving).


----------



## silentguy

Blocks for Black Friday have been sitting untaken all day.


----------



## FlexGuyJim

silentguy said:


> Blocks for Black Friday have been sitting untaken all day.


Good to see they're already dropping...thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## yucklyftline

Just offered 6 reserved blocks for a total of 24 hours. 

Didn't see it at first, not sure when they were up, but I had until 12:06pm to accept. I'm guessing they mean by tomorrow as I accepted at 12:14pm.

Reserved blocks were previously limited to 2. Looks like this is "prime" time for amazon this month.


----------



## TBone

F this gig. No scheduled blocks for a month straight and none offered to me. Kiss my @ss Lord Bezos.


----------



## Basmati

Hey guys I'm fairly to the Prime Now side of this gig and there is one thing I'm not entirely sure about. If I pick up a 2 hour block and don't have another shift after, am I expected to return to the warehouse after delivering the merchandise? The app tells me to go back but so far I've just been ignoring it.


----------



## LLXC

Yes you are supposed to return to the warehouse unless someone tells you that you don't have to. If the app thinks you can't make it back to the warehouse before your shift ends, it won't tell you.


----------



## Basmati

Really? Because if I do go back, by the time I get there my shift would pretty much be over. And if I get another load that would put me at least an hour over my scheduled time.


----------



## UberPasco

Basmati said:


> Hey guys I'm fairly to the Prime Now side of this gig and there is one thing I'm not entirely sure about. If I pick up a 2 hour block and don't have another shift after, am I expected to return to the warehouse after delivering the merchandise? The app tells me to go back but so far I've just been ignoring it.


Ignore the app. If you have an undeliverable, go back. If your WH requires you to return the cold bags immediately (pretty sure they don't), go back. if you have another block scheduled or you are trying, go back. Otherwise set your route to start at the farhest delivery from your house,and work toward home.
Now if they give you a one hr delivery at 4pm and you are done at 4:30, you better get your azz back.


----------



## yucklyftline

LLXC said:


> If the app thinks you can't make it back to the warehouse before your shift ends, it won't tell you.


The apps not that smart.........yet.

I always get the message to head back to warehouse, whether there's an hour left or a minute.

We just play it by hear until we find out they're deactivating drivers for not returning. Could be you, could be me lol


----------



## LLXC

yucklyftline said:


> The apps not that smart.........yet.


If I have 30 minutes or more, it'll tell me to return to the warehouse. If I have less than that, it'll often just tell me I'm done. It depends on their navigation, because Waze/Google has told me I could make it back to the warehouse before my shift, while their app said I couldn't.

I am in the SF area. I guess it also depends on where you are.


----------



## SomeChick82

It's sort of up to your warehouse as to what is expected. For us, if you can get back with at least 20 minutes to spare, you are supposed to come back as they could maybe use you for a 1 hr or hotwheels.


----------



## yucklyftline

LLXC said:


> If I have 30 minutes or more, it'll tell me to return to the warehouse. If I have less than that, it'll often just tell me I'm done. It depends on their navigation, because Waze/Google has told me I could make it back to the warehouse before my shift, while their app said I couldn't.
> 
> I am in the SF area. I guess it also depends on where you are.


UCA-1 here, SF.

The time contingency you mentioned has never applied to me. I don't think it matters just yet if I have 30 min or 3 seconds to get back.

Not once have I had it _not_ tell me to go back or alert that I've completed my shift. I'm using android if that matters. Still on 4275 version of the app, not sure if anything's changed with the latest update.


----------



## LLXC

I normally finish a 2 hour block in an hour, then head back to the warehouse, which takes about 30 minutes. I then usually end up doing nothing for the 30 minutes until I leave. :| If I get back extremely early, like back to the warehouse within 1 hour, I have been given additional work - like a 1 Hour order.

Actually this only happened to me once when it didn't tell me to return to an area. Instead of a warehouse, I was doing a food run ("Hot Wheels"). I finished the delivery with just under 15 minutes to spare, about 12 minutes. The "wait area" was about 25 minutes away, and the app simply said I didn't have any blocks left. 

I'm on an iPhone. I'm not sure if that matters. Maybe UCA-1 is just being mean.


----------



## AFive303

Anybody else noticing their warehouse becoming more and more strict? Here they've been pretty adamant about people coming back after deliveries, unless you'll have less than 10 minutes left when you arrive. They seem to be tracking people for this as well, I've heard many getting dinged for not doing so. When warehouse staff sees a new face, they ask for a name and check against their system. If you're not on a block, you must leave and not check for blocks at the warehouse. I saw a random flex video from a Denver driver. I guess there they require you to wear a vest and check driver ids on top of logging your plate. I think it was none prime now driver though, judging by the packages she had. 

All of this sounds like where they needed to be at launch, the platform was way too lax. We used to have an issue with people checking in and getting away with making money without ever showing up at the warehouse, or sitting in their cars outside without ever getting any bags.


----------



## jester121

Yeah, none of that seems unreasonable. It's not surprising that people abused the system, but the bitter complaints will commence shortly.


----------



## LLXC

Still overly lax where I am - SF Bay Area.


----------



## omgitschester

anybody figured out the blocks for UCA5 yet? Looks like they changed "every 2hrs" drop.


----------



## rubivroom

omgitschester said:


> anybody figured out the blocks for UCA5 yet? Looks like they changed "every 2hrs" drop.


Nothing here... I wasn't sure if it was just me or not, but I haven't seen any of the 24 hour drops for the last 2 days. And, I've only seen 1 or 2 random dropped blocks since then...


----------



## omgitschester

rubivroom said:


> Nothing here... I wasn't sure if it was just me or not, but I haven't seen any of the 24 hour drops for the last 2 days. And, I've only seen 1 or 2 random dropped blocks since then...


Same here. I haven't seen any 24hr drops since Friday. I caught some left over dropped blocks last night tho. I guess I'll be fishing for those till someone figures out what's happening with the blocks.


----------



## omgitschester

I just saw 3 blocks. 2-4pm, 5-9pm and 10-12am. Managed to snagged 2-4 and 5-9.


----------



## UberPasco

They stopped the 24 hr drops on Fri.


----------



## chefseth

Amazon and I gave each other the finger today.

So I am sitting at WH at 3:30, after finishing a 2-hr route during my 2-4PM block. I am on the list of drivers who will most likely receive a cart of packages for the 4-6PM block (for which I am scheduled). I say "most likely" because in the time from 3:30-4, I could be given a 1-hr delivery or Hotwheels delivery or ...

I get a text message from Amazon - I have never ever gotten a text, only push notifications, and it says to check my Flex app in order to "Acknowledge & Start" a new delivery. I already had the app open, and nothing is there, until about 5 minutes pass and I am given a pick up at a Grocery market that is 10-15 minutes away. So at 3:40, I make my way to the market. 

I arrive at 3:52, and there is another text message from Amazon, indicating "Some of your deliveries may have been reassigned" No biggie, but I look at the app and the entire route (4 stops) is gone. Not only that, but it is indicating that I still need to check in, despite the fact that I was currently on a route! And then the app told me to go back to WH. I'm like WTF, Amazon, YOU ARE DRUNK!

Of course, I called Amazon support and they said I was indeed logged in and ready to receive packages at WH. They had no record of the cancelled deliveries.

So I drive back and now the traffic is growing for rush hour, I don't make it back to WH until 4:18. This sucks because my name had been removed from the list and I had noting to show for it!

I drove through the WH parking lot, waved my finger at Amazon, and went on with my day, grocery shopping for MY household and taking my $36 block pay with me.

Amazon, you know where I am if you need me.


----------



## yucklyftline

Received my third email for forfeiting a block within 45 min of shift.

Having said that, I received another 24 hours of reserved blocks last Friday for this week, including an 8 hour shift on Sunday. Some aren't being offered any. 

The only time I've had late packages was when they gave me 4 carts, 34 packages total, with 12 stops, and only an hour and a half to complete them. I was down to 3 deliveries left with 7 min to spare. Arrived at the first stop, delivered 6 bags and just as I handed the last bag to customer, I looked down at my screen, prompting me to scan the QR codes .

Long story short, after calling support, took an additional 45 min to get it rectified with 2 separate csr. Oh, all 3 of those deliveries were counted late as they had to manually enter each one. I was off my game that night.

The plan was to deliver the first 2 on time and then scan the last package as completed on my way to the 3rd house jist before the deadline. Epic. Fail.


----------



## yucklyftline

chefseth said:


> Amazon, you know where I am if you need me.


Lol, they probably don't. They don't have the systems in place just yet.

People check in and sit in their car right outside the wh. There's a way to track them but they don't have the manpower, or maybe they're just incompetent. At my location, there is one guy sitting on the computer in the corner who no one talks to. He's the guy responsible for assigning hot wheel orders. He's the reason you sit in your car for 3 hours without a delivery during dinner rush on a rainy Saturday night. That's the bastard who knows that you've checked in for your shift but have yet to receive a delivery. I need to have a talk with this silly silly man who yields little attention to detail.

I'm sure every warehouse has a few.


----------



## Shangsta

yucklyftline said:


> Received my third email for forfeiting a block within 45 min of shift.


Be very careful last guy who said he was deactivated for that had 5.


----------



## chefseth

I know some of our in-house engineers (Ground Traffic Control?) and more of them know me. I am usually the guy they send when they are in the weeds with Hotwheels orders or Checks In 15 minutes before block because they can't keep up with Restaurant Deliveries**. Mostly, they are quite incapable of doing their job. I have had very few (but special) days where they only send me new pics ups when I was safely stopped or finishing a delivery and it created a seamless day.

They are aware of all of our coordinates, and I'm sure they know I went grocery shopping this afternoon. They also saw I'd been very efficient today since 8AM. Every one of those engineers knows my ratings. Today I became that guy who is "Available" but on my terms. 

**On more than one occasion, I have been assigned a HotWheels designated wait area only to wait nearly two hours. One day I checked the Prime Now customer app (which is pretty stable I must say) to see which restaurants were open at that time in the neighborhood I was stationed. To my surprise, ALL of the restaurants were marked on the app as unavailable!! I wasn't getting any orders because none of the restaurants were offered to Amazon Prime customers!! I was assigned a non-operational location, thanks guys!


----------



## yucklyftline

Shangsta said:


> Be very careful last guy who said he was deactivated for that had 5.


I'm a little relieved, I heard the limit was 3.

And there's another rumor flying around saying all delinquencies will be wiped clean come the new year.

Any truth to that?


----------



## Shangsta

yucklyftline said:


> I'm a little relieved, I heard the limit was 3.
> 
> And there's another rumor flying around saying all delinquencies will be wiped clean come the new year.
> 
> Any truth to that?


Unfortunately its not clear if its wiped clean after a calendar year or after you have driven fot a year.


----------



## FlexDriver

yucklyftline said:


> I'm a little relieved, I heard the limit was 3.
> 
> And there's another rumor flying around saying all delinquencies will be wiped clean come the new year.
> 
> Any truth to that?


I talked to our supervisor on this rumor he was clueless on it! *as expected *

Edit: But he did mentioned that lot of the data is been wiped clean at the end of the calendar year, but not sure about specifically Independent Contractor's infractions/strikes data.


----------



## TBone

Contacted amazon last night and had them delete my account. Never bought anything from them and never plan to buy or drive for them again. Should have been able to work more than 4 times in two months. Adios Lord Bezos


----------



## UberPasco

TBone said:


> Contacted amazon last night and had them delete my account. Never bought anything from them and never plan to buy or drive for them again. Should have been able to work more than 4 times in two months. Adios Lord Bezos


Too bad! You sound like a real go-getter!


----------



## TBone

UberPasco said:


> Too bad! You sound like a real go-getter!


Well, when you have seen absolutely NOTHING since the new app "upgrade" and have 20'ish hours into constantly refreshing a screen thousands of times an hour then it's pretty clear they didn't feel my services were required.


----------



## FlexDriver

TBone said:


> Well, when you have seen absolutely NOTHING since the new app "upgrade" and have 20'ish hours into constantly refreshing a screen thousands of times an hour then it's pretty clear they didn't feel my services were required.


Its too late now, but you should try switching to Logistics may be that might be a game changer for you! Anyways man good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## chefseth

Snowmeggan II comes to Seattle tonight: Prime blocks offered of $46-60. Picked up a 4-7 paying $69-90.

EDIT: I looked at the Calendar to confirm I have the block and it is listed at $54-75.
Has this happened to anyone. Accepting a block a a higher rate, but not being paid that rate? I emailed support already, FML, to see is they will honor the email I received only hours earlier.


----------



## uberer2016

Just got a 6 hr block today for next Friday. I guess it's gonna be super busy next week. I've been getting one 4-hr block every week for the last 4 weeks.


----------



## Poolepit

chefseth said:


> Snowmeggan II comes to Seattle tonight: Prime blocks offered of $46-60. Picked up a 4-7 paying $69-90.
> 
> EDIT: I looked at the Calendar to confirm I have the block and it is listed at $54-75.
> Has this happened to anyone. Accepting a block a a higher rate, but not being paid that rate? I emailed support already, FML, to see is they will honor the email I received only hours earlier.


Are you saying they paid normal rate? Just noticed and accepted a couple of 2 hour blocks at $48-61. Never seen these before.


----------



## chefseth

Well, I was paid after the block at the lower rate of $54 for 3 hrs. It will be impossible to tell if I am given the increased rate since I have tips from previous days coming in as well. Email was sent with no response.

This is why they need to clarify and separate pay rates and tips.


----------



## FlexDriver

chefseth said:


> .................This is why they need to clarify and separate pay rates and tips.


They are tons of issues/things which Amazon needs to clarify. Looks like Amazon's policies first words starts with *.............. "Ambiguity"*


----------



## miauber1x831

TBone said:


> Contacted amazon last night and had them delete my account. Never bought anything from them and never plan to buy or drive for them again. Should have been able to work more than 4 times in two months. Adios Lord Bezos


Best to keep emotions in check. You had them deactivate you because you were only able to work x amount of times? That's still x more blocks of work than you otherwise would have had if you had never signed up. What's the point of having them delete your account? It doesn't cost you anything other than a little storage space on your phone for the app.


----------



## FlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> Best to keep emotions in check. You had them deactivate you because you were only able to work x amount of times? That's still x more blocks of work than you otherwise would have had if you had never signed up. What's the point of having them delete your account? It doesn't cost you anything other than a little storage space on your phone for the app.










Self Satisfaction


----------



## RGV

Damn. Maslow's Hierarchy Of Needs.


----------



## TBone

miauber1x831 said:


> Best to keep emotions in check. You had them deactivate you because you were only able to work x amount of times? That's still x more blocks of work than you otherwise would have had if you had never signed up. What's the point of having them delete your account? It doesn't cost you anything other than a little storage space on your phone for the app.


I had them delete my amazon account which ended my access to flex. 
Working 6 hours in 7 weeks isn't even a part-time job and isn't worth my time. With the amount of time put in refreshing the screen without a shift (about 20) I can earn more with uber.


----------



## ITminion

I've only worked 2 days for Flex since the last week of November. It's hard to get blocks at my warehouse but I don't let it get me down. If a reserved block pops up, I grab it. I have a day job and I do DoorDash on the side, which is enough, but I know there are people out there who are using Flex as a main source of income. I understand the frustration, but it is what it is, and if it's not working out, you look elsewhere.


----------



## limepro

I love hot wheels, my house is center to all of the food areas so I just sit at home and wait, can't get any easier.


----------



## limepro

And something I learned yesterday. This pertains to Miami, don't know if they do it everywhere.

At our warehouse we have prime now in the front and logistics in the rear. If they have to many drivers in the back, the managers have the ability to switch them to prime now for that particular block and send them to the front. It is something new, not sure how long it has been going on.


----------



## uberer2016

limepro said:


> I love hot wheels, my house is center to all of the food areas so I just sit at home and wait, can't get any easier.


So for hot wheel, you can wait anywhere you want? I thought u have to wait at the location they send you to.


----------



## limepro

uberer2016 said:


> So for hot wheel, you can wait anywhere you want? I thought u have to wait at the location they send you to.


You must be in the general area, I'm about 20 minutes from the furthest point so plenty of time to get there and make the delivery on time.


----------



## limepro

I'm sitting on my couch watching supernatural doing 11:30-2:30 hot wheels. Here's hoping to not getting a single delivery.

Since all the new onboarding, changes, etc. I find myself less inclined to go above and beyond like before when 40 hours was easy to come by. Now I do the bare minimum and have an interview today.


----------



## uberer2016

limepro said:


> You must be in the general area, I'm about 20 minutes from the furthest point so plenty of time to get there and make the delivery on time.


Oh ok ur so lucky to be living near the delivery area then. I'm jelly.


----------



## sofla11

limepro said:


> And something I learned yesterday. This pertains to Miami, don't know if they do it everywhere.
> 
> At our warehouse we have prime now in the front and logistics in the rear. If they have to many drivers in the back, the managers have the ability to switch them to prime now for that particular block and send them to the front. It is something new, not sure how long it has been going on.


I believe it started in October. One day the security guard said suddenly there were a bunch of logistics people who he'd never seen before saying the app sent them to our side instead.


----------



## Basmati

Are they still doing Logistics out of Doral? I haven't heard from anybody working there since they did the mass transfer to Prime Now.


----------



## limepro

Basmati said:


> Are they still doing Logistics out of Doral? I haven't heard from anybody working there since they did the mass transfer to Prime Now.


Yeah, they are still there. For a while it was the later shifts but they are doing mornings again.


----------



## limepro

Maybe if I stop doing flex I'll give everyone the program I use to auto grab blocks.


----------



## Basmati

Almost everybody in Prime Now already uses it. That is why blocks are always gone instantly as soon as they are dropped. It really is just a crap shoot as to who gets the blocks. I'm able to get between 4 to 7 hours most days but it is always split up which socks. Really need Uber or some other similar gig to fill in between to make it work.


----------



## Basmati

To be honest the fastest way to grab a block is manually. Just sucks sitting there refreshing screen all day. The reason the block grabbing program doesn't work perfect is because every time you tap at the top it cancels the refresh. So fastest way is to constantly refresh and only tap top when the block pops up. 
If you root the phone though, then you can set the program to tap top only when it drops by comparing screenshot. Only problem is the split second it takes for it to screen shot is long enough to lose the block to somebody else.


----------



## limepro

Also the screen shot doesn't work in flex, the screen just comes out black.


----------



## limepro

Basmati said:


> Screenshot works if you root phone and install xposed framework then add module that eliminates secure flag.


I tried, it won't detect screen changes and when you take a screenshot it is just black. I even tried recording screen and it only shows black.


----------



## Basmati

You sure you have the module that bypasses secure flag?


----------



## limepro

Basmati said:


> You sure you have the module that bypasses secure flag?


Yeah, I'm able to do everything within the app but certain things are hidden.

Also another secret, you can have unlimited phones trying to grab blocks for the same account as long as you are not currently on a shift. I set one person up with 3 phones lol. I personally run 2.


----------



## Basmati

Yeah. You actually have a 90 minute window after starting a shift where you can run simultaneous phones. Just go to home screen on alt phine right before signing in and then stay on offers screen after that. As long as you don't go back to home you will have 90 minutes you can look for blocks before forced log out.


----------



## limepro

Basmati said:


> Yeah. You actually have a 90 minute window after starting a shift where you can run simultaneous phones. Just go to home screen on alt phine right before signing in and then stay on offers screen after that. As long as you don't go back to home you will have 90 minutes you can look for blocks before forced log out.


I had 1 of my phones running at my house trying to pick up blocks and as soon as I hit "I arrived" it gave me the red screen until my wife turned off the phone at home.


----------



## Basmati

You had the one at home set as your primary at the moment.


----------



## kmatt

limepro said:


> I had 1 of my phones running at my house trying to pick up blocks and as soon as I hit "I arrived" it gave me the red screen until my wife turned off the phone at home.


Has it run dry in Miami for you? They have tripled the drivers at my warehouse thus making everyone part time. Work as much or as little as you want doesn't apply anymore.


----------



## Basmati

It is very hard to get more then 5 hours a day in Miami. Shifts are literally gone instantly after posting, regardless of what time they are dropped.


----------



## kmatt

Same here. It takes 14 hours to get 6-8 hours here. They had a strategy to keep the vets out and it's working. No coincedence the newbies arrived at the same time as the new app.


----------



## kmatt

I spend probably 5K dollars a year on amazon.com and have for 10 years. That will change very soon with the way things are going down lately.


----------



## Basmati

They definitely made it hard to string together shifts. I think that they thought they were losing money because people would string together shifts and often be in transit back to the warehouse for a majority of the next shif .


----------



## kmatt

Basmati said:


> It is very hard to get more then 5 hours a day in Miami. Shifts are literally gone instantly after posting, regardless of what time they are dropped.


I have not seen one block sit for more than a second.


----------



## kmatt

Basmati said:


> They definitely made it hard to string together shifts. I think that they thought they were losing money because people would string together shifts and often be in transit back to the warehouse for a majority of the next shif .


Exactly. They don't want drivers coming back for the next block. Instead of a loop back to the warehouse, now all I get are straight lines as far away as they can send me with no opportunity to get a cart for the next block.


----------



## Rosio

Bizarre experience tonight doing hot wheels. I finally get a ping for a pick up. Get there and have the red screen saying I had 4 new stops. I try to see them in my itinerary. One more at the same restaurant and one new restaurant. Delivery to 3 addresses. I panicked and called support. Support said they didn't see it and maybe one of them was cancelled. The only thing I could do was pick up the second one. It must have been the first one that cancelled. But I'm still seeing red screen "you have 2 new stops". All the way to the delivery I'm hearing that ping over and over. I make the delivery and I get the congrats you finished your block. Shoot it was after the end of my block and I never got to add another block.

Do you get pick ups for more than one address and how the heck do you pick up both? I could only proceed with the one delivery.


----------



## kmatt

Is anyone else experiencing that they are releasing mostly 3 hour blocks this week and giving all 2 hour blocks to newbies who are scheduled? All my routes are under 100 minutes. I'm guessing its for the newbies.


----------



## kmatt

Newbies are getting reserved offers all thoughout the week, not just on Fridays like most veterans. They don't give a damn about experience and who delivers their goods. They gotta train the next year of contractors to make it look like this can't be a full time gig to regulators/lawmakers in the future.


----------



## chefseth

Rosio said:


> Do you get pick ups for more than one address and how the heck do you pick up both? I could only proceed with the one delivery.


North Seattle is an experimental game of rat maze for a bunch of engineers who share the WH with Distro.

Lately, they have been adding multiple pick up locations to a 2-hr delivery block. It might be WH>Store>Cust1>Resto>Cust2>Cust3 or it might be Store1>Store2>Cust1>Cust2 or any configuration. The blue vest says to me "Trust the Itinerary," so I have. The refreshed Itinerary surprisingly gets the job done, although I use my own navigation and not Amazon's nav.

1 of 5 multi-pick up trips I end up calling support, usually preemptively if a New Stop is going to cause other deliveries to be late. I've had close calls, but calling CSR gives you a recorded backup that the late deliveries were not within your control.


----------



## sofla11

Rosio said:


> Bizarre experience tonight doing hot wheels. I finally get a ping for a pick up. Get there and have the red screen saying I had 4 new stops. I try to see them in my itinerary. One more at the same restaurant and one new restaurant. Delivery to 3 addresses. I panicked and called support. Support said they didn't see it and maybe one of them was cancelled. The only thing I could do was pick up the second one. It must have been the first one that cancelled. But I'm still seeing red screen "you have 2 new stops". All the way to the delivery I'm hearing that ping over and over. I make the delivery and I get the congrats you finished your block. Shoot it was after the end of my block and I never got to add another block.
> 
> Do you get pick ups for more than one address and how the heck do you pick up both? I could only proceed with the one delivery.


Yes this has happened to me as well. Once you hit acknowledge on the second order, the itinerary will tell you the order to work in. Sometimes one order will disappear from your itinerary as well, I guess if they see you won't make it on time and they have someone else available...


----------



## Rosio

sofla11 said:


> Yes this has happened to me as well. Once you hit acknowledge on the second order, the itinerary will tell you the order to work in. Sometimes one order will disappear from your itinerary as well, I guess if they see you won't make it on time and they have someone else available...


Thanks! I couldn't figure out how to get back to the acknowledge screen. I'll try it if it happens again. Or maybe not, lol.


----------



## FlexDriver

kmatt said:


> Newbies are getting reserved offers all thoughout the week, not just on Fridays like most veterans. They don't give a damn about experience and who delivers their goods. They gotta train the next year of contractors to make it look like this can't be a full time gig to regulators/lawmakers in the future.


Newbies are getting reserved offers in my WH too, but man, the type of crowd they are hiring is no way to be called as Amazon front line people. I hope either they provide them uniform and at least give them some kind of training for the delivery and etiquette.


----------



## Basmati

Not sure what the heck is going on but somehow I was able to book 10 hours today, from 8am to 6pm. And I already have 10 hours booked for tomorrow, also from 8am to 6pm. I know it won't last but sure is nice to get the hours for now.


----------



## kmatt

Basmati said:


> Not sure what the heck is going on but somehow I was able to book 10 hours today, from 8am to 6pm. And I already have 10 hours booked for tomorrow, also from 8am to 6pm. I know it won't last but sure is nice to get the hours for now.


Yeah. 10 hours a day. They are doing the old school 10pm game every two hours. I love it!


----------



## uberer2016

Amazon is definitely paying more than Uber but if you have to factor in the time spent refreshing the screen for blocks, then it's not so much.


----------



## Flexxx

Basmati said:


> Not sure what the heck is going on...


Christmas...


----------



## limepro

I heard ICE raided our warehouse here in Miami and detained around 20 people. I didn't work today so it is second hand info.


----------



## Basmati

Wow. I was there for the 8am - 2pm shifts and didn't see anything. Seems like a terrible thing to do, just 2 days before Christmas.


----------



## limepro

Basmati said:


> Wow. I was there for the 8am - 2pm shifts and didn't see anything. Seems like a terrible thing to do, just 2 days before Christmas.


I guess it happened about a week ago, around 20 people detained. I'm trying to get more info.


----------



## Flexxx

limepro said:


> I guess it happened about a week ago, around 20 people detained. I'm trying to get more info.


Seems like something that would have received coverage in the local news. Doubt anything happened.


----------



## Basmati

That would never have received local news coverage. Down here in Miami, that is a daily occurrence, especially with restaurants that are known to employ illegals under the table.


----------



## UberPasco

limepro said:


> I guess it happened about a week ago, around 20 people detained. I'm trying to get more info.


How can we get ICE to visit Tampa?


----------



## limepro

Flexxx said:


> Seems like something that would have received coverage in the local news. Doubt anything happened.


There was a film crew out there yesterday, no clue why but it was weird.


----------



## Basmati

They were making promotional videos about the Flex program.


----------



## limepro

Basmati said:


> They were making promotional videos about the Flex program.


K, it caught me off guard, they got there the same time I did and then the next day I was told about the ICE incident, lol.


----------



## Newsti

Anyone else not showing any blocks for tomorrow? Is the warehouse in Chicago closed tomorrow?


----------



## jester121

Haven't seen blocks yet, but assuming that there is some level of human interaction involved in the block release, it's not surprising they might wait until later Christmas day.


----------



## iyengar

We had 100 drivers at warehouse and 500 orders. Still couldn't keep up. I never seen 20 blocks on the same page.


----------



## Sid044

How's dallas prime now market, is it saturated or blocks can be picked up easily? Please help me I need to know before I move. Or pheonix prime now station easily blocks available or fighting like every where.


----------



## jester121

Nowhere has easy to pick up blocks, because Amazon onboards enough people to make sure that blocks get snatched up quickly, and that forfeited blocks do as well.

Hoping you aren't making relocation decisions based on just working for Amazon Flex, that's incredibly risky.


----------



## Sid044

jester121 said:


> Nowhere has easy to pick up blocks, because Amazon onboards enough people to make sure that blocks get snatched up quickly, and that forfeited blocks do as well.
> 
> Hoping you aren't making relocation decisions based on just working for Amazon Flex, that's incredibly risky.


I'm working for flex for over a year however, I moved to vegas recently and realized it was not wise decision. Earlier this year I worked out of dallas and it was 10pm shift release for next day which was good. I was able to do good there. But vegas is terrible experience. Hardly any shift in a few days.


----------



## jester121

There is no more 10pm block release in any of the markets, at least not regularly... it's not just Vegas. Plenty of past threads talking about this over the past 60 days if you'd like to confirm for yourself\.


----------



## sofla11

I have seen that in San Francisco, blocks are easy to get and they often pay above the $18/hr (up to $30/hr base) because they can't get enough people. However that's probably because it's the most expensive city to live in in the US and nobody there can live on what Flex pays. You can hardly rent a room there for $1500 a month. Soooo there are pros and cons everywhere!


----------



## FlexDriver

sofla11 said:


> ...... However that's probably because it's the most expensive city to live in in the US and nobody there can live on what Flex pays. You can hardly rent a room there for $1500 a month. Soooo there are pros and cons everywhere!


.............. or buy a camper, park at a car wash every night and live in it and enjoy luxury living of Bay Area.


----------



## Flexxx

Lol


----------



## sofla11

A car wash?! Lol Okaaaaaay


----------



## FlexDriver

sofla11 said:


> A car wash?! Lol Okaaaaaay


Free parking and ............ saves from rain drops sound while enjoying your luxury sleep in the camper.


----------



## SomeChick82

sofla11 said:


> I have seen that in San Francisco, blocks are easy to get and they often pay above the $18/hr (up to $30/hr base) because they can't get enough people. However that's probably because it's the most expensive city to live in in the US and nobody there can live on what Flex pays. You can hardly rent a room there for $1500 a month. Soooo there are pros and cons everywhere!


They are also a newer market. Less drivers=more blocks. Dallas was awesome a year ago. Then everyone told their brothers, cousins, mom. Word gets out. Uber drivers see how much better silent packages are than drunk passengers. Now you can't get a block unless you live at the warehouse clicking 18hrs a day.... also, new drivers get scheduled. Amazon wants you to learn what to do. New drivers think this awesome. And easy to get blocks. Why do people complain.... then they learn.


----------



## Sid044

SomeChick82 said:


> They are also a newer market. Less drivers=more blocks. Dallas was awesome a year ago. Then everyone told their brothers, cousins, mom. Word gets out. Uber drivers see how much better silent packages are than drunk passengers. Now you can't get a block unless you live at the warehouse clicking 18hrs a day.... also, new drivers get scheduled. Amazon wants you to learn what to do. New drivers think this awesome. And easy to get blocks. Why do people complain.... then they learn.


I agree,

I think I should go back to Dallas, at least I'll be new again in the System. Still dallas has less prime now drivers than other cities


----------



## Shangsta

This is gig is not worth chasing or moving for. The only areas still onboarding (aka not satured with drivers) are San fran, boston and new jersey. Three cities too expensive to live in.

That means everywhere else you are fighting for scraps


----------



## FlexDriver

Sid044 said:


> I agree,
> 
> I think I should go back to Dallas, at least I'll be new again in the System. Still dallas has less prime now drivers than other cities


I saw from your profile, you are just 33, if you really want to go back anywhere................. go back to school and get a Associate or Diploma from Community College and trust me you will not regret it. Its none of my business though but I just felt to say it, if it feels you offensive I apologize!


----------



## SomeChick82

Sid044 said:


> I agree,
> 
> I think I should go back to Dallas, at least I'll be new again in the System. Still dallas has less prime now drivers than other cities


If you think this gig is worth moving for or it is a deciding factor in your relocation, Godspeed.


----------



## sofla11

FlexDriver said:


> I saw from your profile, you are just 33, if you really want to go back anywhere................. go back to school and get a Associate or Diploma from Community College and trust me you will not regret it. Its none of my business though but I just felt to say it, if it feels you offensive I apologize!


Wow, that's a whole lotta assumptions right there! Like.... that he doesn't have a degree already.... that whatever he would rather be doing could make use of a degree.... that he knows what he would like to study.... that he's not studying something now.... that he could afford to stop working long enough to take the time to go to school..... etc. etc. etc.


----------



## kmatt

If they keep the scheduling going then there won't be any drivers looking for blocks anymore when they need them.


----------



## Nelson609

Basmati said:


> Not sure what the heck is going on but somehow I was able to book 10 hours today, from 8am to 6pm. And I already have 10 hours booked for tomorrow, also from 8am to 6pm. I know it won't last but sure is nice to get the hours for now.


At Doral now I haven't been able to get a block for the last 3 days


----------



## Basmati

Yea. It's been ridiculously hard to get a block put of Doral the last few days.


----------



## Peckie

New DC (North Virginia) driver here. Got activated last week, I've set my availability to 6am - midnight every day, just to see how many hours can I get actually (I usualy do Doordash). Last Friday, I got none, as all my grey dots dissapeared. I managed to snach two blockes, one on Saturday night, other one during the day.

So, what's up with those orange and grey dots? Looks like all my grey dots are gone for next week. Somebody knows how to explain this?


----------



## SomeChick82

Peckie said:


> New DC (North Virginia) driver here. Got activated last week, I've set my availability to 6am - midnight every day, just to see how many hours can I get actually (I usualy do Doordash). Last Friday, I got none, as all my grey dots dissapeared. I managed to snach two blockes, one on Saturday night, other one during the day.
> 
> So, what's up with those orange and grey dots? Looks like all my grey dots are gone for next week. Somebody knows how to explain this?


Orange dots mean you have a scheduled block that on that date. Gray dots mean you have your availability open for scheduling on that date. No dots mean you have nothing confirmed for that date. So when the gray dots disappear for the next week, that means that scheduling has occurred and you didn't receive an offer/confirm a block on those blank dot dates.


----------



## Peckie

SomeChick82 said:


> Orange dots mean you have a scheduled block that on that date. Gray dots mean you have your availability open for scheduling on that date. No dots mean you have nothing confirmed for that date. So when the gray dots disappear for the next week, that means that scheduling has occurred and you didn't receive an offer/confirm a block on those blank dot dates.


Thanks for the reply. If that's the case, than that is some bs lol. I was checking the app all the time today, there were not any offers there. So two weeks in a row with not a single block? Way to welcome a newbie.


----------



## Poolepit

Peckie said:


> Thanks for the reply. If that's the case, than that is some bs lol. I was checking the app all the time today, there were not any offers there. So two weeks in a row with not a single block? Way to welcome a newbie.


Read around the forum. Reserved blocks are rare and basically non existent.


----------



## CatWomanVA

I'm in Hampton Roads (UVA2) and newbies have been getting most of the reserved blocks, but Vets have still been getting some. I usually get 4 hours per week that way, but one week I got a 6 hour block. Even if your grey dots are gone you can still fish for blocks, you just won't be able to get any reserved blocks until the next week.


----------



## limepro

Got 18 hours reserved this week.


----------



## FlexDriver

limepro said:


> Got 18 hours reserved this week.


Some one loves you in Amazon!................ let me guess, is it Bezos???


----------



## Basmati

It's strange. I got 20 hours reserved for this week which I figured was just because it was holidays. Now I have 20 reserved for next week also. I think Miami might be trying to do reserved blocks instead of next day releases. Haven't seen a next day block at all this week.


----------



## limepro

Basmati said:


> It's strange. I got 20 hours reserved for this week which I figured was just because it was holidays. Now I have 20 reserved for next week also. I think Miami might be trying to do reserved blocks instead of next day releases. Haven't seen a next day block at all this week.


That's what I'm guessing, I know 2 more got 16 hours each.


----------



## jade88

limepro said:


> That's what I'm guessing, I know 2 more got 16 hours each.


I wish they did that at my warehouse. Got zip!


----------



## UberPasco

One way to shut down the auto refreshers....


----------



## FlexDriver

UberPasco said:


> One way to shut down the auto refreshers....


Will shut down in next app update!


----------



## jester121

UberPasco said:


> One way to shut down the auto refreshers....


Yeah, but the whole reason they went away from the weekly assignments was because of high forfeit rates... which led to fishing... which led to nothing _but _fishing. The more things change....


----------



## FlexDriver

jester121 said:


> Yeah, but the whole reason they went away from the weekly assignments was because of high forfeit rates... which led to fishing... which led to nothing _but _fishing. The more things change....


Forfeiting the blocks was never an issue in most of the places, try forfeiting a block at even 3am, it will be taken in milli seconds! They are trying to streamline the scheduling system on "trial and error" basis all they got is more sh*** scheduling system worse than the previous one. IMO


----------



## Basmati

I think the reserved blocks is a better system then next day releases. It ensures that everybody gets at least some hours. The way fishing works now, it is very uneven. The same people consistently get most of the blocks, and it is only because they have an auto refresher / block grabber program that is set up perfectly.


----------



## SomeChick82

There are also a handful of flex drivers who signed up, drove some, and then don't fish for blocks. They don't drive regularly. The system would schedule them randomly and they wouldn't "know" they had a block. So then the warehouse is short drivers. But making the blocks 'offers' that someone has to confirm, that eliminates that. No more no shows, or so they hope.

BTW, I got zero blocks offered this week. Yay!


----------



## SomeChick82

jester121 said:


> Yeah, but the whole reason they went away from the weekly assignments was because of high forfeit rates... which led to fishing... which led to nothing _but _fishing. The more things change....


At my warehouse, we have ALWAYS had to fish. Its just there are so many drivers now. They will sit at the warehouse 24-7, tapping. Personally, I prefer to have a life... But nothing really has changed about how you get blocks at my warehouse. It's just more competitive.


----------



## FlexDriver

Basmati said:


> I think the reserved blocks is a better system then next day releases. It ensures that everybody gets at least some hours. The way fishing works now, it is very uneven. The same people consistently get most of the blocks, and it is only because they have an auto refresher / block grabber program that is set up perfectly.


Most of the blocks are still grabbed by the same familiar faces who actually wants to work in the past and presently as well. This gig has ups and downs but the people you see constantly survived due to availability of work rather by manual or auto refresh.
I agree with your point of scheduling few hrs to everyone though, the negative side will be you will see some people only when they get scheduled blocks. The scheduling should use as Algorithm that calculate the amount of blocks person worked in the past so people who work more hrs should get more scheduled hrs as compared to the people who just shows up when they are scheduled. IMO


----------



## SomeChick82

FlexDriver said:


> The scheduling should use as Algorithm that calculate the amount of work does in the past so people who work more hrs should get more scheduled hrs as compared to the people who just shows up when they are scheduled. IMO


 But amazon does not want us using the flex program as a job. It's meant to be a part time gig. So that would never happen. Even though a "regular" driver can sometimes complete 60% more deliveries in the time a non so regular driver would.

There are some of the regulars at my warehouse that just want to sit. They avoid taking a cart at all costs. Either it won't fit or they only have so much time left on their block. Or they look at where the cart is going and walk away if its far. Or they just chill in their car. THAT is the sh!t that I wish they would fix. It's costing them money and some of us that want to work can't catch a block.


----------



## FlexDriver

SomeChick82 said:


> But amazon does not want us using the flex program as a job. It's meant to be a part time gig. So that would never happen. Even though a "regular" driver can sometimes complete 60% more deliveries in the time a non so regular driver would.
> 
> There are some of the regulars at my warehouse that just want to sit. They avoid taking a cart at all costs. Either it won't fit or they only have so much time left on their block. Or they look at where the cart is going and walk away if its far. Or they just chill in their car. THAT is the sh!t that I wish they would fix. It's costing them money and some of us that want to work can't catch a block.


Beg to disagree, I have very comfortable relations with all of my supervisors and I do talk to them a lot, one thing they are all afraid of having "late" deliveries on their shifts too. They are very much comfortable with regulars and always welcome regulars by prioritizing some difficult work scenarios e.g one hr quick ones (which are actually 35-40mins after preparation). If the weekly scheduling is in their control believe me they do what I have said in my previous post.

Its a human nature people do not want to get out of their comfort zone, teaching a newbie showing him/her 20 times a day how to scan and how to check in is no fun for the supervisors as well. They wanted to work with people they trust, who works without any troubles and shows up on time and take pride in their work not the people who sits in the parking lot and get paid.


----------



## jester121

Yeah, that's pretty weak. I'd send a report in to that Jen Aalgard lady who sent out the app update email a couple months ago, apparently she's some muckety-muck in the Flex program: Aalgaard, Jen <[email protected]> -- no clue if this will actually help, but squeaky wheel and all that....


----------



## SomeChick82

FlexDriver said:


> Beg to disagree, I have very comfortable relations with all of my supervisors and I do talk to them a lot, one thing they are all afraid of having "late" deliveries on their shifts too. They are very much comfortable with regulars and always welcome regulars by prioritizing some difficult work scenarios e.g one hr quick ones (which are actually 35-40mins after preparation). If the weekly scheduling is in their control believe me they do what I have said in my previous post.
> 
> Its a human nature people do not want to get out of their comfort zone, teaching a newbie showing him/her 20 times a day how to scan and how to check in is no fun for the supervisors as well. They wanted to work with people they trust, who works without any troubles and shows up on time and take pride in their work not the people who sits in the parking lot and get paid.


The warehouse workers like the regulars, yes. They can trust the regulars.... it's amazon. The powers they can't control that I'm talk about


----------



## Keyser Söze

SomeChick82 said:


> At my warehouse, we have ALWAYS had to fish. Its just there are so many drivers now. They will sit at the warehouse 24-7, tapping. Personally, I prefer to have a life... But nothing really has changed about how you get blocks at my warehouse. It's just more competitive.


Same in Houston. 50-60 Nigerian dudes sit there and tap frenetically all day, every day. They probably get 80% of the routes each day.


----------



## Keyser Söze

jester121 said:


> Yeah, but the whole reason they went away from the weekly assignments was because of high forfeit rates... which led to fishing... which led to nothing _but _fishing. The more things change....


I think it was more to do with No-Shows rather than forfeitures.


----------



## Keyser Söze

FlexDriver said:


> Beg to disagree, I have very comfortable relations with all of my supervisors and I do talk to them a lot, one thing they are all afraid of having "late" deliveries on their shifts too. They are very much comfortable with regulars and always welcome regulars by prioritizing some difficult work scenarios e.g one hr quick ones (which are actually 35-40mins after preparation). If the weekly scheduling is in their control believe me they do what I have said in my previous post.
> 
> Its a human nature people do not want to get out of their comfort zone, teaching a newbie showing him/her 20 times a day how to scan and how to check in is no fun for the supervisors as well. They wanted to work with people they trust, who works without any troubles and shows up on time and take pride in their work not the people who sits in the parking lot and get paid.


Big difference between warehouse supervisors at Amazon and the "Suits" at Amazon, who actually make the decisions.

For the warehouse guys, I'm sure you are correct about them preferring to have "regular" drivers -- even though really, you could still call someone who works 15-20 hours a week a regular driver, when you have hundreds of them. Also, let's face it. How hard is it to get the job down?! Its not like they are spending hours every day training people. Takes 5 minutes to show someone what to do. After 2 or 3 blocks at most, you are a "regular". Most of, if any " training" that goes on where I am is done by other drivers anyway.

I remember one of the first replies I got from Amazon when I complained about never getting scheduled any hours...the last line of the email was something like "please remember that Amazon ENCOURAGES you to have other forms of employment and not to rely on prime now exclusively"...something along those lines.

If they need to fill 1000 hours, Amazon most certainly would rather have 100 people working 10 hours each than have 25 people working 40 hours each. That's why the hiring of drivers never ends.


----------



## LA Cabbie

Amazon is offering reserved blocks and like the above poster said Amazon will rather have 100 people working 10 hours a week than 25 working 40 hours a week. I too got that email that Amazon encourages you to make your services available to other companies. My honest advice on Flex, make the all the money you can for X and get the hell out. You take me for example, pay of my credit card and F this job.


----------



## limepro

one of the managers at my warehouse stated he would much rather have regular drivers. The majority of new people are unreliable and cause many lates. It is like starting over again every week. They worked hard to get the program running smooth but then have to start all over again with every new wave of drivers, most of which don't last.


----------



## Keyser Söze

FlexDriver said:


> Will shut down in next app update!


I thought this was only possible with rooted phones? Isn't that why amazon shut down app installs on rooted phones? I didn't realize this was still going on.


----------



## Basmati

Don't think they would be able to stop root users. The best they would probably be able to do is prevent app start up if it detects the xposed platform. But even then, there are modules that will conceal it.


----------



## UberPasco

limepro said:


> one of the managers at my warehouse stated he would much rather have regular drivers. The majority of new people are unreliable and cause many lates. It is like starting over again every week. They worked hard to get the program running smooth but then have to start all over again with every new wave of drivers, most of which don't last.


Very true. Wind up paying more drivers because they have to split the carts of the newbies. Last week she gave me two splits and asked me if I could do them. "NO PROBLEM!" She said I didn't think there would be.


----------



## FlexDriver

Basmati said:


> It's strange. I got 20 hours reserved for this week which I figured was just because it was holidays. Now I have 20 reserved for next week also. I think Miami might be trying to do reserved blocks instead of next day releases. Haven't seen a next day block at all this week.


Do you still don't see next day blocks, or they are back?


----------



## limepro

Keyser Söze said:


> I thought this was only possible with rooted phones? Isn't that why amazon shut down app installs on rooted phones? I didn't realize this was still going on.


Some also don't require root.


----------



## limepro

I think I'm done with amazon, did the unthinkable and got a real job in my old field.


----------



## FlexDriver

limepro said:


> I think I'm done with amazon, did the unthinkable and got a real job in my old field.


Please dont do that, you are the best of bests. Atleast do it for part time, we all need your advises and shared experience


----------



## limepro

FlexDriver said:


> Please dont do that, you are the best of bests. Atleast do it for part time, we all need your advises and shared experience


I'll still do it when I can but it won't be much and my base is higher at the new job.


----------



## FlexDriver

limepro said:


> I'll still do it when I can but it won't be much and my base is higher at the new job.


Wish you good luck and keep coming here too!


----------



## limepro

FlexDriver said:


> Wish you good luck and keep coming here too!


Thanks, I'll still be around and have friends still doing it so I'll stay up on all the goings on.


----------



## Basmati

Good luck with you new job limepro. Definitely is a good time to get out of Amazon. Blocks in Miami are extremely hard to get right now, and it will likely continue getting harder. I wish you the best.


----------



## Poolepit

Basmati said:


> Good luck with you new job limepro. Definitely is a good time to get out of Amazon. Blocks in Miami are extremely hard to get right now, and it will likely continue getting harder. I wish you the best.


Same here, obviously there are more drivers than ever but also feel another main reason is amazon scheduling blocks to the noobs and people that haven't worked in a week or two also.


----------



## kmatt

limepro said:


> I think I'm done with amazon, did the unthinkable and got a real job in my old field.


Lucky you and best of luck. Only about 6-7 drivers here can still get 40 hours anymore and it takes them 7 days to do it.


----------



## hpdriver

Lol. The new update didn't get rid of any of my software. 40 hours a week as always \m/ \m/

It's futile to just click and refresh all day long. People are making below minimum wage sitting at the warehouse all day long. I am able to do other gigs at the end of the day and weekend.


----------



## FlexDriver

hpdriver said:


> Lol. The new update didn't get rid of any of my software. 40 hours a week as always \m/ \m/
> 
> It's futile to just click and refresh all day long. People are making below minimum wage sitting at the warehouse all day long. I am able to do other gigs at the end of the day and weekend.


You have been booted from this forum several times, why the hell you come here again to scam? Have some self respect. No one here is that stupid who is going to trust you and buy your shit. If you have proof make a video and post it on youtube, if not just F...Up


----------



## hpdriver

Not here to sell. Just reminding you. Amazon don't care if you get carpel tunnel


----------



## hpdriver

The videos have been out on the Facebook group lol. Some guy leaked my video. But it's OK. Any publicity is good publicity.


----------



## MoMoney$

hpdriver said:


> Lol. The new update didn't get rid of any of my software. 40 hours a week as always \m/ \m/
> 
> It's futile to just click and refresh all day long. People are making below minimum wage sitting at the warehouse all day long. I am able to do other gigs at the end of the day and weekend.


Shut up dude, you're gonna ruin it for everyone


----------



## flexian

bots ruined it for everyone


----------



## Bygosh

Prime Now is opening soon in my city and I'm thinking about switching to it from Logistics. Few questions:

What time of day are most shifts? I would imagine there's more afternoon and nights vs morning?

Is 20 hrs a week doable? I know how to get shifts for logistics so assuming I figure out the drop times for Prime Now.


----------



## kmatt

Bygosh said:


> Prime Now is opening soon in my city and I'm thinking about switching to it from Logistics. Few questions:
> 
> What time of day are most shifts? I would imagine there's more afternoon and nights vs morning?
> 
> Is 20 hrs a week doable? I know how to get shifts for logistics so assuming I figure out the drop times for Prime Now.


Not anymore. You will need to spend 60 hours/week looking at the app to get 20 hrs now. That's if you are really good at catching blocks. They schedule to 95% estimated demand now. They control the schedule which means they control available blocks very similar to what an employer would do. Your only hope these days is to pick up 3 hour scraps to cover the one hour deliveries. They have pissed off every decent driver in my market to schedule newbies who are mostly craigslist rejects. I think I saw one smoking crack in their car in the parking lot before a block. Also, more no shows and late deliveries for the warehouse to deal with it. The managers hate it and so do we.


----------



## UberPasco

kmatt said:


> Not anymore. You will need to spend 60 hours/week looking at the app to get 20 hrs now. That's if you are really good at catching blocks. They schedule to 95% estimated demand now. They control the schedule which means they control available blocks very similar to what an employer would do. Your only hope these days is to pick up 3 hour scraps to cover the one hour deliveries. They have pissed off every decent driver in my market to schedule newbies who are mostly craigslist rejects. I think I saw one smoking crack in their car in the parking lot before a block. Also, more no shows and late deliveries for the warehouse to deal with it. The managers hate it and so do we.


Yup. And the cuban mafia out in force.


----------



## flexian

kmatt said:


> They schedule to 95% estimated demand now.


what % was it before?


----------



## Poolepit

kmatt said:


> Not anymore. You will need to spend 60 hours/week looking at the app to get 20 hrs now. That's if you are really good at catching blocks. They schedule to 95% estimated demand now. They control the schedule which means they control available blocks very similar to what an employer would do. Your only hope these days is to pick up 3 hour scraps to cover the one hour deliveries. They have pissed off every decent driver in my market to schedule newbies who are mostly craigslist rejects. I think I saw one smoking crack in their car in the parking lot before a block. Also, more no shows and late deliveries for the warehouse to deal with it. The managers hate it and so do we.


Unfortunately this is spot on. Sigh


----------



## Poolepit

Tilts the shit out of me when some noob comes into the warehouse asking me how is he supposed to know which packages he is supposed to scan. I ask what time he is there for today and he says he was scheduled for 6 hours.


----------



## flexian

like when i haven't been to the wh in such a long time and its all new people

and they think im the new guy

and theyre trying to protect their gig

........from me??


----------



## Poolepit

flexian said:


> like when i haven't been to the wh in such a long time and its all new people
> 
> and they think im the new guy
> 
> and theyre trying to protect their gig
> 
> ........from me??


Lol definitely!


----------



## Hellokitty77

I don't understand why Seattle schedules so many over whats actually needed. I was told by dispatch that they base schedules off of prior history, however the only time we ever needed over 20 drivers was during Christmas. Seattle has been scheduling 14-18 drivers on days where only 9 routes may go out the door. They are constantly paying drivers to sit in the warehouse until their time is up. While we do get one hour deliveries, we do not get more than 3 to 4 in a block and that in itself is rare. SO you have Seattle over booking new drivers on slow days and the regular drivers end up not being able to work because it never gets busy enough to drop blocks. I am not a business major, but this can not be the best way to run this. This job was a 40 hour job for me for the last 10 months then in the blink of an eye, poof its over. The on boarding of 100+ drivers by itself was crippling the ability to pick up. They had so many drivers at their fingertips that they in turn did not even take the cap off for more than 6 days. The tips from the 3rd party vendor we use are a joke. the company can not keep up with customer demand and the driver takes the hit for those mistakes on a daily basis. its so sad to watch this job deteriorate as fast as it has. I know its time to move on and I'm currently doing so.....but damn it was nice while it lasted!!


----------



## flexian

im giving AMAZON the benefit of the doubt.....

they are taking on new drivers bc they are rolling out alcohol deliveries everywhere soon

i can't wait


----------



## flexian

Hellokitty77 said:


> The tips from the 3rd party vendor we use are a joke.


what did they pay u?


----------



## kmatt

flexian said:


> what % was it before?


30-40 % scheduled the rest picked up.


----------



## Shangsta

Hellokitty77 said:


> its so sad to watch this *gig* deteriorate


----------



## flexian

i think she works for a sub contractor


----------



## flexian

so 95% schedule is how they fight bots......

nevermind then.....

bots welcome


----------



## Flex89

Amazon does not care about bots. Bots affect drivers. Amazon does not care about drivers.


----------



## Bullsfan23

Yes I honestly think Amazon does not care about bots or who gets the hours they only care about you showing up and doing all you're deliveries


----------



## flexian

Bullsfan23 said:


> Yes I honestly think Amazon does not care about bots or who gets the hours


the company doesn't care about ICs.....legally they cannot

invidiuals in the WH and in the company care......a lot.....

(about who gets them)


----------



## FlexDriver

flexian said:


> the company doesn't care about ICs.....legally they cannot


This is NOT true, there is no law which prohibits providing* facilities/perks/bonuses* to IC, it does not includes salary, wages and overtime!

I do agree with your second statement.


----------



## Flex89

Haven't noticed a 6 hour cap. I have noticed with this new update today that the blocks are gone even faster than before. Also it no longer lingers for a second telling you if you accepted the block or if it was no longer available.


----------



## oicu812

6 hr cap? I had 7 hrs yesterday and still able to see 1 hr blocks.


----------



## kmatt

Flex89 said:


> Haven't noticed a 6 hour cap. I have noticed with this new update today that the blocks are gone even faster than before. Also it no longer lingers for a second telling you if you accepted the block or if it was no longer available.


Yep. Same here. No green or red notification if you got the block.


----------



## Poolepit

kmatt said:


> Yep. Same here. No green or red notification if you got the block.


This for android? Still shows for iPhones.


----------



## Poolepit

So didn't work yesterday and noticed that with the new update my tips from 2 days ago aren't showing up like they usually do. Do I have to work a block for them to post? Just showing the last deposit.


----------



## FlexDriver

kmatt said:


> Yep. Same here. No green or red notification if you got the block.


I just reverted back to 3.0.4418 today due same issue, will report back in a day or two if it is "problem" OR may be too many drivers clicking at the same time.


----------



## CatWomanVA

The green and red bars flash, but REALLY quickly. If you're not looking for it you will definitely miss it. It's not enough to read it, it's just a little flash of color.


----------



## tryingoutflex

Poolepit said:


> This for android? Still shows for iPhones.


Finally someone else that has this! I posted on the flex subreddit about it, and no one had seen it happening, and none at my warehouse had seen that happening to. I've been so confused about it, especially since it does NOT happen to every single block I see. About 2/3 of the time so far when Im seeing them this happens.. which I don't really like considering then you have to go into your calendar to check if you actually grabbed it or not.


----------



## CatWomanVA

But, if the block would've been starting in less than an hour the little notification pops up on your bar saying you have a block starting in less than 60 min. That helps a little if, like at my FC, one of the dispatchers sends almost all blocks out less than 45 min before start time. If no notification, then I didn't get it fast enough and can keep fishing. No need to flip to the calendar.


----------



## tryingoutflex

Doesnt happen to me when I pick up blocks while on a block. It automatically adds it up and since you're on the clock, it wont let you know to head to the warehouse (That's obviously how I get most of my blocks  )


----------



## Poolepit

Anyone able to link 2 hour blocks together after the new update? For example, be on a 4-6 route and fish for a 6-8 route and be able to see one. I am not showing anything except 30 minutes after. Makes me wonder if they took the ability to link blocks away. If so this is a major blow to this gig as far as the appeal for me goes. I am doing prime now and use an iPhone fwiw.


----------



## kmatt

Poolepit said:


> Anyone able to link 2 hour blocks together after the new update? For example, be on a 4-6 route and fish for a 6-8 route and be able to see one. I am not showing anything except 30 minutes after. Makes me wonder if they took the ability to link blocks away. If so this is a major blow to this gig as far as the appeal for me goes. I am doing prime now and use an iPhone fwiw.


You can still link but its hard to do. 6-8 is rare now. They throw 5-8's and 7-10's now to cover one hours. Most of the scheduling is 4-10pm now. Easier to link in the am/afternoon.


----------



## Poolepit

kmatt said:


> You can still link but its hard to do. 6-8 is rare now. They throw 5-8's and 7-10's now to cover one hours. Most of the scheduling is 4-10pm now. Easier to link in the am/afternoon.


You prime now? Only 3 hour blocks we have are hot wheels. WH blocks are all 1 or 2 hours.


----------



## KCinSD24

Poolepit said:


> Anyone able to link 2 hour blocks together after the new update? For example, be on a 4-6 route and fish for a 6-8 route and be able to see one. I am not showing anything except 30 minutes after. Makes me wonder if they took the ability to link blocks away. If so this is a major blow to this gig as far as the appeal for me goes. I am doing prime now and use an iPhone fwiw.


I linked 4 from 2-10pm today. Android, UCA6


----------



## Poolepit

KCinSD24 said:


> I linked 4 from 2-10pm today. Android, UCA6


Hopes it's not an iPhone bug deal. Small sample size regardless having only worked 2 days since update.


----------



## limepro

They offered me 12 hours this week, 2 hours a day for 6 days, none accepted.


----------



## Basmati

They gave me 2 hours a day for 7 days for week ending today. Nothing for next week. And since last update I haven't been able to fish even one block.
Have noticed that they are also dropping a lot of one hours, which are practically no profit unless you are by the warehouse. This gig really feels like it is coming to an end in Miami.


----------



## Poolepit

Basmati said:


> They gave me 2 hours a day for 7 days for week ending today. Nothing for next week. And since last update I haven't been able to fish even one block.
> Have noticed that they are also dropping a lot of one hours, which are practically no profit unless you are by the warehouse. This gig really feels like it is coming to an end in Miami.


Same here.


----------



## limepro

Basmati said:


> They gave me 2 hours a day for 7 days for week ending today. Nothing for next week. And since last update I haven't been able to fish even one block.
> Have noticed that they are also dropping a lot of one hours, which are practically no profit unless you are by the warehouse. This gig really feels like it is coming to an end in Miami.


It appears I got out at the perfect time, there are 8 positions available where I'm at that start at $15 an hour and $17 after 90 days, English is required.

If interested let me know, it's mon-fri 8:30-4:30 I'll contact the head of that department. I'm also hiring for 1 position, the pay isn't as good and it has some nights but much easier work.


----------



## Shangsta

It's unfortunate. Lots of drivers and not enough work for everyone.


----------



## tryingoutflex

Shangsta said:


> It's unfortunate. Lots of drivers and not enough work for everyone.


Well we all knew that was going to happen after the mad onboarding rush of november/december!


----------



## FlexDriver

tryingoutflex said:


> Well we all knew that was going to happen after the mad onboarding rush of november/december!


It will pick up as soon as "Tax Refund" money "kicks In" around mid Feb!
The main concern is all the newbies are getting "Reserved Blocks" which were offered to us as "24 hrs/next day in advance" every day that is why it is slow almost every where IMO


----------



## tryingoutflex

Yeah, today on my runs, I had two customers complain that the drivers lately are not delivering the packages, not attempting to find houses/apartments at all. 
Good job amazon on onboarding people who have no clue what they are doing! Good god, I sound like LA Cabby now!


----------



## GaryG83

Completed my first block this weekend and it certainly wasn't what I was expecting. Everything I read up about Amazon Flex seemed to be about Prime locations, but it appears the warehouse closest to me is Prime Now. I spent most of the 2 hour block sitting around waiting to be given a delivery. I delivered one parcel 10 minutes away then 15 minutes before the end of the block I was asked to do a 2 hour slot. I don't think the guy realised I was due to finish, and as I had particularly done nothing for my 2 hours wage I took it. It did mean I went over 1 1/2 hours, but luckily it seems I have been compensated for my extra time so it's all good.

I was told by another driver while at the warehouse that all drivers are limited to 24 hours per week, not sure how that compared to you guys in America (are there any UK drivers on here!?). Doesn't bother me though as I'm only looking to do roughly 10 hours max per week, seeing as I already have a full time job. I could have taken a 8pm - 12am slot on the same day, it was sitting on the app for a good few minutes but I didn't. Kind of wish I did instead of being lazy!

I've only done one block but I'm already finding the Flex app to be unreliable. The navigation took me to a dead end once and to a completely wrong address another time. Is it really that bad usually?

Anyway first impressions, I enjoyed it, and will certainly look forward to hopefully getting more blocks!

On another note, I find it slightly irritating reading comments from those calling new drivers "noobs" and acting like they're all clueless. Any job that simply requires you watch videos totalling about 30 minutes doesn't exactly take a degree does it? Pick up parcels then deliver said parcels, not exactly rocket science is it?


----------



## FlexDriver

GaryG83 said:


> On another note, I find it slightly irritating reading comments from those calling new drivers "noobs" and acting like they're all clueless. Any job that simply requires you watch videos totalling about 30 minutes doesn't exactly take a degree does it? Pick up parcels then deliver said parcels, not exactly rocket science is it?


The term"noobs" usually used in these forum refers to the people who just shows up for "Reserved Blocks" and disappears. Yes this is NOT a rocket science, but every job has its own requirements and required skills, some people do it with pride some do it with half heart. BTW things are little different here in US but there is a big difference between a "job" and a "gig"......... and for navigation you can use Google Maps as a main navigation if you are not satisfied with built in navigation.


----------



## UberPasco

GaryG83 said:


> I've only done one block but I'm already finding the Flex app to be unreliable. The navigation took me to a dead end once and to a completely wrong address another time. Is it really that bad usually?
> 
> Anyway first impressions, I enjoyed it, and will certainly look forward to hopefully getting more blocks!
> 
> On another note, I find it slightly irritating reading comments from those calling new drivers "noobs" and acting like they're all clueless. Any job that simply requires you watch videos totalling about 30 minutes doesn't exactly take a degree does it? Pick up parcels then deliver said parcels, not exactly rocket science is it?


Well, you have to cut the navigation some slack. The streets in the UK have only been there for a few centuries.
And the stories of noobs ( a large percentage, by the way) totally effing up is not some urban myth. Oh! The stories!


----------



## GaryG83

My mistake, I took the term "noob" to mean anyone who is new to delivering with Flex. I take pride in my work, or whatever task it is I'm carrying out, and that doesn't change regardless of me being new or not.

I certainly will be using Google maps a lot more from now on!

Quick question, now I know where the warehouse is, is it necessary to ask the app to start navigating me prior to every block I'm working, or can I simply click both navigate and I've arrived straight after when I park up at the warehouse?


----------



## FlexDriver

GaryG83 said:


> My mistake, I took the term "noob" to mean anyone who is new to delivering with Flex. I take pride in my work, or whatever task it is I'm carrying out, and that doesn't change regardless of me being new or not.
> 
> I certainly will be using Google maps a lot more from now on!
> 
> Quick question, now I know where the warehouse is, is it necessary to ask the app to start navigating me prior to every block I'm working, or can I simply click both navigate and I've arrived straight after when I park up at the warehouse?


Yes you can to do both at the same time as most/all of the Amazon WHs have Geo Fencing facility and it will automatically pops up "I've arrived" icon as you enter the facility/parking.


----------



## CatWomanVA

You shouldn't have taken that 2 hr cart. Their insurance doesn't cover you when your shift is over. And the WH get dinged for you going over your shift. I'm not sure why they paid you, because they sure don't here in VA.

Things like that are part of the f-ups they talk about when they mention noobs. We've had people at my WH try that "for the tips", but it gets them and the WH in trouble. Essentially you stole that cart from someone who was actually on the clock. At my WH we have to fish like crazy for our shifts so other drivers would really take offense to that.

At my WH there's a sign-in sheet and you put down your end time so you don't get a cart when you're not on long enough to actually deliver it.


----------



## Poolepit

Still unable to see blocks for the upcoming 2 hour block while I am on a 2 hour block in order to link the two. Anyone else with an iPhone and doing prime now having same issue after the latest update?


----------



## Churro

I'm an Amazon Prime Driver in LA, CALIFORNIA and in the WH I pick up we have 1030, 11 am blocks and have noticed that the 1030 get taken quick 24 hours the previews day...does anyone knows what time the 11am blocks are being dropped now? And does anyone have tricks on how's to pick up blocks faster?normally what I do I go to my home page and don't click on offers till 1030 24 hours prior but by the time I try to accept the block it's too late


----------



## UberPasco

Churro said:


> I'm an Amazon Prime Driver in LA, CALIFORNIA and in the WH I pick up we have 1030, 11 am blocks and have noticed that the 1030 get taken quick 24 hours the previews day...does anyone knows what time the 11am blocks are being dropped now? And does anyone have tricks on how's to pick up blocks faster?normally what I do I go to my home page and don't click on offers till 1030 24 hours prior but by the time I try to accept the block it's too late


If you read the 3rd thread down (The Monster"), we have already said too much.


----------



## GaryG83

CatWomanVA said:


> You shouldn't have taken that 2 hr cart. Their insurance doesn't cover you when your shift is over. And the WH get dinged for you going over your shift. I'm not sure why they paid you, because they sure don't here in VA.
> 
> Things like that are part of the f-ups they talk about when they mention noobs. We've had people at my WH try that "for the tips", but it gets them and the WH in trouble. Essentially you stole that cart from someone who was actually on the clock. At my WH we have to fish like crazy for our shifts so other drivers would really take offense to that.
> 
> At my WH there's a sign-in sheet and you put down your end time so you don't get a cart when you're not on long enough to actually deliver it.


I'd say "stole" is going a little over the top, the other drivers who were there got paid regardless if they took the cart or not. I was asked to deliver the parcels so I did. I contacted Flex Support and they had no issues with it. Next time I will at least mention I am finishing my shift soon, but being my first time there I wasn't going to refuse it.

Amazon sub contract the deliveries out in England as it's not an Amazon warehouse and the guys there don't work for Amazon. I'm not sure if that is the case in America or not? There may be discrepancies in how things work over here compared to America because of that.


----------



## GaryG83

(Sorry if I'm not meant to double post)

I accepted a block last night for 8pm - 10pm tonight, I can't locate any mention of it on my app though. The calendar only appears to be for the following Sunday onwards, and the home/offers pages appears to be only for looking for new blocks. Isn't there anywhere to actually view the blocks you have got coming up on the same day that weren't reserved for you?


----------



## flexian

if it isn't listed under Home - instead of "check back some other time blah blah" -

you probably didn't accept the block in time


----------



## GaryG83

flexian said:


> if it isn't listed under Home - instead of "check back some other time blah blah" -
> 
> you probably didn't accept the block in time


Yeah there is nothing listed. If I wasn't quick enough I would expect the app to state someone else accepted already when I tried to do so, as has happened recently. I got no such message this time though. I've contacted Support, I'll see what they say.


----------



## flexian

the latest update doesnt tell u success or fail....or if it does the msg appears for a milli second....too quickly to see.

support will tell u they are sorry u had a bad experience with the app and to download it again


----------



## GaryG83

flexian said:


> the latest update doesnt tell u success or fail....or if it does the msg appears for a milli second....too quickly to see.
> 
> support will tell u they are sorry u had a bad experience with the app and to download it again


Support confirmed I don't have a block scheduled for tonight. Frustrating as I was wanting to work last night or tonight, so yesterday I was refreshing for hours with no luck. I eventually gave up then a couple of hours later a notification comes through, I open the app and there are like 6 blocks there all of a sudden. Picking up blocks after receiving a notification is obviously a lot harder though, and I guess the 1-2 seconds I took to decide which one meant I missed out on all of them. Annoying!


----------



## flexian

bots took em all...even half a second is too long now, when u are up against bots

humans only stood a chance when there was a nightly (10pm) drop....there were too many blocks at once for bots 2 catch them all....u could get one every other night at least

amazon is pro-bots like it or not......they know exactly who the cheaters are but they will do nothing about it....it is an under handed cronyism, easier than gifting shifts in plain sight

bots


----------



## kmatt

limepro said:


> It appears I got out at the perfect time, there are 8 positions available where I'm at that start at $15 an hour and $17 after 90 days, English is required.
> 
> If interested let me know, it's mon-fri 8:30-4:30 I'll contact the head of that department. I'm also hiring for 1 position, the pay isn't as good and it has some nights but much easier work.


I can still get blocks but it is tough. Only the top tier of the top tier can get them nowadays.


----------



## flexian

haha i will order something from primenow later & meet 1 of these elites


----------



## kmatt

Poolepit said:


> You prime now? Only 3 hour blocks we have are hot wheels. WH blocks are all 1 or 2 hours.


Prime Now. They don't throw many one hour blocks as they say it is not fair to those who live far away. Also, who wants to come in for an hour anyway? 2 or 3 hour blocks here at WH. There are more 3 hour blocks than 2 actually. No hot wheels here.


----------



## GaryG83

flexian said:


> bots took em all...even half a second is too long now, when u are up against bots
> 
> humans only stood a chance when there was a nightly (10pm) drop....there were too many blocks at once for bots 2 catch them all....u could get one every other night at least
> 
> amazon is pro-bots like it or not......they know exactly who the cheaters are but they will do nothing about it....it is an under handed cronyism, easier than gifting shifts in plain sight
> 
> bots


I don't think that's an issue here in the North East of England to be honest. I've seen plenty of blocks up on the app when refreshing, the very odd one that appears within 30 minutes of the block starting has literally been there for 15 minutes without anyone accepting them. The problem is my availability is pretty limited, plus I've been more lazy then I should be. At three different occasions yesterday a block was up for minutes and I didn't accept them. The problem is I live about 25 minutes from the warehouse, and all the blocks yesterday seemed to appear 30-35 minutes before they were due to start. I would have to leave the house instantly to get there in time and it's late, I'm relaxing at home and just don't bother. Must do better! Haha.

If I were unemployed with no kids this week I believe I could have almost done the maximum amount of hours we're apparently permitted to do in one week, 24 hours.


----------



## The LAwnmower

Did my first Amazon Prime block this weekend. Couple tidbits. Signed up last October never got a shift. Then out of the blue they sent me a couple block offers which I accepted. Overall I'd much rather do this than Uber. With tips you will average around $25hr +/-. Friday made $88 for a 4 hour block, putting 48 miles on my car. Saturday worked and didn't realize i accepted the hotwheels version. It sends you to a random location to wait instead of the warehouse. Didn't get my first order until 2 hours in. Only did about 5 deliveries in 6 hours. Made $128 and only put 28 miles on my car. Was dying of boredom sitting in my car though. 
Couple bullet points. Don't use Amazon GPS in South Orange County. It will take you on toll roads...The packages they give you should fill 2 hours. If you finish early and only have an hour or less left the app will usually send you home and pay you for the full last hour. Pay is usually Tue and Fri. Apartments suck especially when you gotta lug up 2 cases of water bottles. Getting blocks is tough. If you get offers accept them and then figure out later if you want to keep them. Make sure you cancel any accepted blocks 45min before your scheduled time if you don't plan on making it or you will get docked. Talking with other people you can get 40hours week. Problem is you have to stare at your phone like a mental patient and swipe the offer page every 10sec. Best weekly numbers from the 40hr guys ranged from $1100-$1350.
Good Luck.


----------



## UberPasco

The LAwnmower said:


> Did my first Amazon Prime block this weekend. Couple tidbits. Signed up last October never got a shift. Then out of the blue they sent me a couple block offers which I accepted. Overall I'd much rather do this than Uber. With tips you will average around $25hr +/-. Friday made $88 for a 4 hour block, putting 48 miles on my car. Saturday worked and didn't realize i accepted the hotwheels version. It sends you to a random location to wait instead of the warehouse. Didn't get my first order until 2 hours in. Only did about 5 deliveries in 6 hours. Made $128 and only put 28 miles on my car. Was dying of boredom sitting in my car though.
> Couple bullet points. Don't use Amazon GPS in South Orange County. It will take you on toll roads...The packages they give you should fill 2 hours. If you finish early and only have an hour or less left the app will usually send you home and pay you for the full last hour. Pay is usually Tue and Fri. Apartments suck especially when you gotta lug up 2 cases of water bottles. Getting blocks is tough. If you get offers accept them and then figure out later if you want to keep them. Make sure you cancel any accepted blocks 45min before your scheduled time if you don't plan on making it or you will get docked. Talking with other people you can get 40hours week. Problem is you have to stare at your phone like a mental patient and swipe the offer page every 10sec. Best weekly numbers from the 40hr guys ranged from $1100-$1350.
> Good Luck.


Lol


----------



## DriverX

tryingoutflex said:


> Yeah, today on my runs, I had two customers complain that the drivers lately are not delivering the packages, not attempting to find houses/apartments at all.
> Good job amazon on onboarding people who have no clue what they are doing! Good god, I sound like LA Cabby now!


No onboarding needed, if people can't figure out how to deliver packages they can go drive for Uber.

Sink or swim!


----------



## SomeChick82

DriverX said:


> No onboarding needed, if people can't figure out how to deliver packages they can go drive for Uber.
> 
> Sink or swim!


I don't think it's that they can't figure it out... it's that they are lazy AF. Drivers like that make the rest of us look bad. And if the customer isn't happy > they order less > less blocks available to work.


----------



## FlexDriver

SomeChick82 said:


> I don't think it's that they can't figure it out... it's that they are lazy AF. Drivers like that make the rest of us look bad. And if the customer isn't happy > they order less *>* less blocks available to work.


I think less sign "<" is other way around you have used ">" greater sign instead.


----------



## CatWomanVA

FlexDriver said:


> I think less sign "<" is other way around you have used ">" greater sign instead.


I think it was meant to be an arrow. Maybe -> would've been clearer. LOL


----------



## SomeChick82

FlexDriver said:


> I think less sign "<" is other way around you have used ">" greater sign instead.


I meant it as an arrow. Sorry


----------



## flexian

some guy in chicago said his screen was full of blocks on valentine's day

how???


----------



## sweatypawz

flexian said:


> some guy in chicago said his screen was full of blocks on valentine's day
> 
> how???


Chicagoan AmazonFlex drivers love to celebrate Valentine's day?


----------



## FlexDriver

flexian said:


> some guy in chicago said his screen was full of blocks on valentine's day
> 
> how???


He might still have 2 inch screen phone!


----------



## CatWomanVA

At my FC they dropped blocks for the whole day pretty early. It was the first time I was able work a 10 - 6. Normally it takes me 10 - 12 hours to work a full 8 hours. There were the normal orders and a lot of flowers going out. And the tips were pretty good too.


----------



## flexian

CatWomanVA said:


> At my FC they dropped blocks for the whole day pretty early. It was the first time I was able work a 10 - 6. Normally it takes me 10 - 12 hours to work a full 8 hours. There were the normal orders and a lot of flowers going out. And the tips were pretty good too.


i need a way to find out when they drop blocks for an entire day like that....

yep thats what i need


----------



## flexian

sweatypawz said:


> Chicagoan AmazonFlex drivers love to celebrate Valentine's day?


i think maybe they didnt overdo the onboarding at christmas


----------



## CatWomanVA

For us, we have two main dispatchers and we pretty much know when they're gonna drop blocks. For the big Valentine's Day drop, it came at an odd time pretty early in the day. I'm sure that increased my chances. Just goes to show that you have to fish all the time to get the blocks. LOL


----------



## UberPasco

<shrug>


----------



## uberer2016

The LAwnmower said:


> Did my first Amazon Prime block this weekend. Couple tidbits. Signed up last October never got a shift. Then out of the blue they sent me a couple block offers which I accepted. Overall I'd much rather do this than Uber. With tips you will average around $25hr +/-. Friday made $88 for a 4 hour block, putting 48 miles on my car. Saturday worked and didn't realize i accepted the hotwheels version. It sends you to a random location to wait instead of the warehouse. Didn't get my first order until 2 hours in. Only did about 5 deliveries in 6 hours. Made $128 and only put 28 miles on my car. Was dying of boredom sitting in my car though.
> Couple bullet points. Don't use Amazon GPS in South Orange County. It will take you on toll roads...The packages they give you should fill 2 hours. If you finish early and only have an hour or less left the app will usually send you home and pay you for the full last hour. Pay is usually Tue and Fri. Apartments suck especially when you gotta lug up 2 cases of water bottles. Getting blocks is tough. If you get offers accept them and then figure out later if you want to keep them. Make sure you cancel any accepted blocks 45min before your scheduled time if you don't plan on making it or you will get docked. Talking with other people you can get 40hours week. Problem is you have to stare at your phone like a mental patient and swipe the offer page every 10sec. Best weekly numbers from the 40hr guys ranged from $1100-$1350.
> Good Luck.


Im from OC too. Getting blocks here is really tough but not impossible. I love the 5 minutes grace period. I just insta pick all blocks and then have 5 minutes to make up my mind. Its definitely better uber right now.


----------



## johnny6969

I do flex in houston and do 40 hours a week. We are starting to get 4 hours scheduled and 6 hours if its restaurant. Houston git real saturated with drivers during Christmas because blocks were plenty and easy to catch on the go. After christmas most quit. Now we are back to usual 60 odd full time drivers that are very efficient at tapping away and catching blocks.


----------



## Poolepit

johnny6969 said:


> I do flex in houston and do 40 hours a week. We are starting to get 4 hours scheduled and 6 hours if its restaurant. Houston git real saturated with drivers during Christmas because blocks were plenty and easy to catch on the go. After christmas most quit. Now we are back to usual 60 odd full time drivers that are very efficient at tapping away and catching blocks.


How long has Houston had flex and you been doing flex? Sounds like the good ole days here.


----------



## flexian

johnny6969 said:


> I do flex in houston and do 40 hours a week. We are starting to get 4 hours scheduled and 6 hours if its restaurant. Houston git real saturated with drivers during Christmas because blocks were plenty and easy to catch on the go. After christmas most quit. Now we are back to usual 60 odd full time drivers that are very efficient at tapping away and catching blocks.


for how many days per week do u get these scheduled blocks? also 60 full time drivers, meaning they all get 40 hrs a week???? thats crazy


----------



## UberPasco

flexian said:


> for how many days per week do u get these scheduled blocks? also 60 full time drivers, meaning they all get 40 hrs a week???? thats crazy


Not possible. That would be 28 routes per hr for 12 hrs 7 days a week. In other words, 56 (doubt he's talking about Prime, but it is the thread) up to 112 drivers per block.


----------



## iyengar

Prime now is way harder than before. This new software they use to create the routes are so spread out. One stop is on the west and another is east side 18 miles apart. You will be finished by 5 minutes before the block ends


----------



## houstonflexdriver

can any one give me apk for flex app that does not have swipe to refresh?


----------



## Behemoth

houstonflexdriver said:


> can any one give me apk for flex app that does not have swipe to refresh?


https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-update3-0-5381.145484/page-2#post-2176929

You will be forced to update to the new version anyway. I'm swiping down


----------



## Swannyjr

Ok I'm new to this I live in Oakham Leicestershire with my wife for her work but we live in Newcastle upon Tyne in Northumberland is there any way where I can set it up so I can work when I'm up north ?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Swannyjr said:


> Ok I'm new to this I live in Oakham Leicestershire with my wife for her work but we live in Newcastle upon Tyne in Northumberland is there any way where I can set it up so I can work when I'm up north ?


 Once you're "onboard" and the app is active you can work when you're available and blocks are available. If you have a period of 180 days of inactivity they say you'll be deactivated but can be reinstated. So, shouldn't be a problem. 
Of course this is if the program is being offered in the area you want to work.


----------



## shadowrose45

Anyone doing Orlando who knows when blocks are released? I just got approved today, and have refreshed every five minutes for a few hours now.


----------



## dnlbaboof

what if youhave to wipe your phone, where can you download the app??


----------



## shadowrose45

dnlbaboof said:


> what if youhave to wipe your phone, where can you download the app??


I got a link in the email, I believe. All it had at first was the videos and such. Once background was done, it let me set availability


----------



## The LAwnmower

I'm on Amazon Prime. Did only 1 hot wheels shift about 2 months ago and vowed I would never take one again. Not because it was hard but because i was dying of boredom since it was a 6 hour shift and I only had about 5 orders. Took one a couple days ago since it was a $49-63 for 2 hours. Did 2 deliveries. May take more of these since it really is the easiest money and you put the least amount of miles on your car. Amazon must have money to burn since they paid me $49+tips and those 2 food orders were probably $30 bucks total between the two of them.


----------



## Basmati

I am positive they are losing a ton of money with hot wheels. I think it is more of a service they provide for Prime members tho, rather than a revenue generating endeavor. Also the more people use Amazon in their everyday lives, the stronger the brand will become. It is worth it for them to lose money in this relatively small part of their business to increase overall awareness of their brand.


----------



## iyengar

Amazon charges 27 % fees in restaurant. No wonder the owners give me looks every time I pick up orders.


----------



## UberPasco

The LAwnmower said:


> I'm on Amazon Prime. Did only 1 hot wheels shift about 2 months ago and vowed I would never take one again. Not because it was hard but because i was dying of boredom since it was a 6 hour shift and I only had about 5 orders. Took one a couple days ago since it was a $49-63 for 2 hours. Did 2 deliveries. May take more of these since it really is the easiest money and you put the least amount of miles on your car. Amazon must have money to burn since they paid me $49+tips and those 2 food orders were probably $30 bucks total between the two of them.


Minimum order is $20.



iyengar said:


> Amazon charges 27 % fees in restaurant. No wonder the owners give me looks every time I pick up orders.


And uber is 35%. But owners don't care because the business they are getting from takeout would otherwise be zero. They have the ability to 'turn on/turn off' the ordering as they please.


----------



## shadowrose45

The LAwnmower said:


> I'm on Amazon Prime. Did only 1 hot wheels shift about 2 months ago and vowed I would never take one again. Not because it was hard but because i was dying of boredom since it was a 6 hour shift and I only had about 5 orders. Took one a couple days ago since it was a $49-63 for 2 hours. Did 2 deliveries. May take more of these since it really is the easiest money and you put the least amount of miles on your car. Amazon must have money to burn since they paid me $49+tips and those 2 food orders were probably $30 bucks total between the two of them.


I wish they'd let me do Prime Now! How did you get assigned that!


----------



## konoplya

The LAwnmower said:


> I'm on Amazon Prime. Did only 1 hot wheels shift about 2 months ago and vowed I would never take one again. Not because it was hard but because i was dying of boredom since it was a 6 hour shift and I only had about 5 orders. Took one a couple days ago since it was a $49-63 for 2 hours. Did 2 deliveries. May take more of these since it really is the easiest money and you put the least amount of miles on your car. Amazon must have money to burn since they paid me $49+tips and those 2 food orders were probably $30 bucks total between the two of them.


so what was your ending pay for that 49-63 2 hour block? was it 49 or 63? or was it more?


----------



## RGV

FYI. For anyone who is looking for a dolly (hand truck), Walmart is offering the Cosco one with Orange color at $27.63 when Pick-Up in Store. It's not an advertisement in anyway lol 

Link


----------



## Prius13

jade88 said:


> This works for me because I've only been able to snag 4 hour blocks before. Well I only just started working but I definitely wanted the 6 or 8 hour block. I hope this goes for my warehouse as well. I just hope I can get a block to begin with! Do you guys still get a 10pm drop?


I got a three hour block here in Illinois Lisle Dch and my car was packed to the gills, Prius 2013 and not station wagon. I would think you'd need a Sprinter or one of those big FedEx trucks to deliver 6 or 8 hour blocks or do you keep returning to Dch to pick up packages?


----------



## Solo1

Typical blocks.


----------



## Prius13

Solo1 said:


> Typical blocks.


This is very good. Do you use a Tahoe or full size van to do a four block? My Prius is almost packed to the gills with 1 x three hour block from Lisle Dch.


----------



## Solo1

Prius13 said:


> This is very good. Do you use a Tahoe or full size van to do a four block? My Prius is almost packed to the gills with 1 x three hour block from Lisle Dch.


Mid Sized SUV


----------



## Colie

Prius13 said:


> I got a three hour block here in Illinois Lisle Dch and my car was packed to the gills, Prius 2013 and not station wagon. I would think you'd need a Sprinter or one of those big FedEx trucks to deliver 6 or 8 hour blocks or do you keep returning to Dch to pick up packages?


This is the prime thread.


----------



## Prius13

Colie said:


> This is the prime thread.


Is there a way of knowing if there is Prime in Chicagoland?


----------



## Behemoth

Prius13 said:


> Is there a way of knowing if there is Prime in Chicagoland?


1111 N Cherry, Goose Island, Chicago, IL


----------



## jester121

As I understand things, if you are assigned to Prime, you'll never see a Logistics (DCHx) block, and vice versa. I've never seen a prime block since they started blurring the lines between warehouses in the past several weeks. Behemoth doesn't your spouse drive Prime?

I wouldn't be surprised to see more Prime warehouses roll out in some Chi suburbs over the next year, or maybe they'll merge the two together somehow....


----------



## Shangsta

Prius13 said:


> This is very good. Do you use a Tahoe or full size van to do a four block? My Prius is almost packed to the gills with 1 x three hour block from Lisle Dch.


I drive at the same warehouse as him in a compact sedan. They give you less.


----------



## Behemoth

jester121 said:


> As I understand things, if you are assigned to Prime, you'll never see a Logistics (DCHx) block, and vice versa. I've never seen a prime block since they started blurring the lines between warehouses in the past several weeks. Behemoth doesn't your spouse drive Prime?
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to see more Prime warehouses roll out in some Chi suburbs over the next year, or maybe they'll merge the two together somehow....


She drives Logistics. No tips though.


----------



## Solo1

I received an email today asking if I wanted to relocate from Logistics to Prime Now ... It is pretty much out of the same center just a different code [ FFI6] ... They also informed me in the email that my home station would be Kent FFI6 but I would be getting offers from Every Prime Now Station in the Seattle region ... Can someone tell me exactly what programs/services fall under the Prime Now umbrella ... Thanks

If you relocate to Prime Now you may receive offers from:

· Kent Direct - Fresh (FFI6) 20202 84th Ave South, Kent, WA, 98032

· SoDo (UWA4) 76 South Lander St., Seattle, WA, 98134

· North Seattle (UWA2) 13537 Aurora Ave N, Seattle, WA, 98133

· North Seattle - Fresh (FWA2) 13537 Aurora Ave N, Seattle, WA, 98133

· North Seattle - Restaurants

· Seattle - Restaurants


----------



## Basmati

Solo1 said:


> I received an email today asking if I wanted to relocate from Logistics to Prime Now ... It is pretty much out of the same center just a different code [ FFI6] ... They also informed me in the email that my home station would be Kent FFI6 but I would be getting offers from Every Prime Now Station in the Seattle region ... Can someone tell me exactly what programs/services fall under the Prime Now umbrella ... Thanks
> 
> If you relocate to Prime Now you may receive offers from:
> 
> · Kent Direct - Fresh (FFI6) 20202 84th Ave South, Kent, WA, 98032
> 
> · SoDo (UWA4) 76 South Lander St., Seattle, WA, 98134
> 
> · North Seattle (UWA2) 13537 Aurora Ave N, Seattle, WA, 98133
> 
> · North Seattle - Fresh (FWA2) 13537 Aurora Ave N, Seattle, WA, 98133
> 
> · North Seattle - Restaurants
> 
> · Seattle - Restaurants


You answered your own question by listing the offers you would receive. The big difference between Logistics and Prime Now tho, is that there will be a lot more competition for blocks. In general tho, the blocks are a much easier work load and you receive additional compensation with tips. 
I think you should definitely switch over. It will give you a whole new appreciation of bots.


----------



## J W

Quick question how often does a prime warehouse open? I'm doing flex and want to switch but they are at captacity


----------



## Shangsta

J W said:


> Quick question how often does a prime warehouse open? I'm doing flex and want to switch but they are at captacity


It's not really possible to give you a definitive answer since Every warehouse is different but in Seattle a few weeks ago they emailed all logistics drivers and asked us if we wanted to switch over.


----------



## neontutors

ok. so they switched me over from flex to prime. In my city of san antonio. I was wondering. Ive seen some people just chilling around. I wonder if being closed to the warehouse gives you a better chance at blocks. i mean if the customer orders something in 1 hour. I doubt someone across town would get the offer? am i right. Tyvm.


----------



## Prius13

neontutors said:


> ok. so they switched me over from flex to prime. In my city of san antonio. I was wondering. Ive seen some people just chilling around. I wonder if being closed to the warehouse gives you a better chance at blocks. i mean if the customer orders something in 1 hour. I doubt someone across town would get the offer? am i right. Tyvm.


The likelihood of someone grabbing a block released within a short lead time is less for someone farther out..


----------



## poopyhead

Solo1 said:


> Typical blocks.


So I have my first prime now block from 6-10pm today. I'm assuming you can deliver prime now parcels after 9? Also, with regular Amazon.com Flex I often get done early. Is that not the case with prime now? Thanks.



jester121 said:


> As I understand things, if you are assigned to Prime, you'll never see a Logistics (DCHx) block, and vice versa. I've never seen a prime block since they started blurring the lines between warehouses in the past several weeks. Behemoth doesn't your spouse drive Prime?
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to see more Prime warehouses roll out in some Chi suburbs over the next year, or maybe they'll merge the two together somehow....


Wrong.


----------



## jester121

poopyhead said:


> Wrong.


Just outdated by 4 months -- things change fast in Amazon land.


----------



## Hhk

did they ban frep?


----------



## poopyhead

Hhk said:


> did they ban frep?


Yes


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

How do you know they banned frep? 
Only facts please, not hearsay.....if you run it yourself and get some sort of notification it's blocked that's proof.


----------



## 121917

From a reddit post:


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Very interesting....
It's possible that reddit post is legit but I'm going to remain "skeptical" at this moment. Something doesn't look right with that image and the message. And to think they would ban the most ineffective auto clicking app out there is laughable to say the least! 

I run an emulator almost every day with a macro auto clicker.


----------



## Memorex

TwoOhEight said:


> From a reddit post:


This is from a Facebook post. The guy sells a physical tapper and is trying to scare folks away from frep. Probably photoshopped.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Memorex said:


> This is from a Facebook post. The guy sells a physical tapper and is trying to scare folks away from frep. Probably photoshopped.


 Yeh....that sounds more realistic. But i'll eat my words if someone proves it wrong. 
Lot's of bullshit going on around this gig now and scammers are taking advantage.


----------



## BlockGrabber

Line spacing looks hacked. Compare:


----------



## BlockGrabber

I'm going to have to call fooey on this frep banned business. It seems like yet someone else was trying to get in on the fear mongering of one bot versus another.

Frep actively running on latest android flex app:


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Yeh.....no doubt it's fake. Good to have people like you blockgrabber who like to dig a little deeper for real answers.
I would have tried to run frep but my backup phone is bricked. Not even worth recovering at this point.

The other clues were that it wouldn't try to sync first, it would probably detect frep prior and it wouldn't say what is says about deactivation. Then there's the sign out button.


----------



## Placebo17

One on the right is a real screen shot. One on the left is Photoshoped. Just look at the battery and time stamp. Exactly identical. Out of all the cheats, Amazon would deactivate people for using the least effective program? LOL... Flex is filled with bunch of a$$holes trying to scam manual laborers. Just pathetic!!! Go scam the rich people, not the poor Flex drivers.


----------



## Debbie1963

SibeRescueBrian said:


> This thread is for information pertaining to how to make a Prime Now Delivery.


t


----------



## LokT

do I really need commerical insurance to drive in NY ??


----------



## poopyhead

I'm sure this question has probably been asked before. But I haven't seen it. So I am doing a prime now shift right now. It is a 4-Hour block from 12 p.m. to 4 p.m.. First they gave me a two-hour run with 8 deliveries. I completed those on time and then it had me come back to the delivery station. I did that and it gave me a one-hour block. I got that done at 3:20 Central Time. And it wanted me to go back to the delivery station which is about 20 minutes away. It is now 3:42 p.m. central Time and I know I'm probably not going to get another delivery. so do I really need to sit here and did I really even need to come back here? Could I just hit acknowledge and begin and then not come back to the delivery station? And if so why wouldn't I just do that after the first run? Just not come back and let the time expire.


----------



## damphoose

poopyhead said:


> I'm sure this question has probably been asked before. But I haven't seen it. So I am doing a prime now shift right now. It is a 4-Hour block from 12 p.m. to 4 p.m.. First they gave me a two-hour run with 8 deliveries. I completed those on time and then it had me come back to the delivery station. I did that and it gave me a one-hour block. I got that done at 3:20 Central Time. And it wanted me to go back to the delivery station which is about 20 minutes away. It is now 3:42 p.m. central Time and I know I'm probably not going to get another delivery. so do I really need to sit here and did I really even need to come back here? Could I just hit acknowledge and begin and then not come back to the delivery station? And if so why wouldn't I just do that after the first run? Just not come back and let the time expire.


Yes you need to sit there, and yes you need to come back to the station (Prime Now). Drivers have been deactivated for not doing both.
Pro-tip: If there is less than 30 minutes left on your shift you don't have to come back. So that delivery you finished at 3:20pm.....if you perhaps you found a way to finish at 3:31pm, ;-) that app would have said "well done you've completed your deliveries for there day", and you will not be directed by the app to go back to the station. Don't abuse it. If you finish at 3:10 don't try to stretch the last delivery to 3:31. Use common sense.


----------



## BerryQueen

UberPasco said:


> It is random here. Sometimes 4 or 6 or 7, somedays 2 or none. Doesn't affect those who want to work. Rare that you get more than 1 block at 10PM anyway, so not sure what exactly is the big deal is. Treat is like you are a day laborer at Home Depot. Head down and work.


What is a block?


----------



## fxcruiser

SHOW ME DA MONEY!! Eight hours....what am I making Mr. sibe rescue brian? Listening!


----------



## Ear1303

For the past 8 months I've only been doing restaurants in the Dallas area, and at first I was doing very well with tips averaging about $3 per stop. Lately though, I've noticed that I'll be lucky if I get $2 per 4 hr block! I haven't been doing anything different. I think people are just getting stingy and not tipping. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Behemoth

Ear1303 said:


> For the past 8 months I've only been doing restaurants in the Dallas area, and at first I was doing very well with tips averaging about $3 per stop. Lately though, I've noticed that I'll be lucky if I get $2 per 4 hr block! I haven't been doing anything different. I think people are just getting stingy and not tipping. Has anyone else had this problem?


Or Amazon is using your tips towards the base pay.


----------



## UberPasco

Ear1303 said:


> For the past 8 months I've only been doing restaurants in the Dallas area, and at first I was doing very well with tips averaging about $3 per stop. Lately though, I've noticed that I'll be lucky if I get $2 per 4 hr block! I haven't been doing anything different. I think people are just getting stingy and not tipping. Has anyone else had this problem?


Deliveries used to be free with a $20 order. They upped it to $35 now, $5.99 fee for below (I believe.)
Also, 1 HR orders are $11.99, up from $7.99.
UPDATE: Just looked and it is *$40 *for free and *$6.99 *otherwise.


----------



## Illidan

damphoose said:


> Yes you need to sit there, and yes you need to come back to the station (Prime Now). Drivers have been deactivated for not doing both.
> Pro-tip: If there is less than 30 minutes left on your shift you don't have to come back. So that delivery you finished at 3:20pm.....if you perhaps you found a way to finish at 3:31pm, ;-) that app would have said "well done you've completed your deliveries for there day", and you will not be directed by the app to go back to the station. Don't abuse it. If you finish at 3:10 don't try to stretch the last delivery to 3:31. Use common sense.


What if you finished at 3:20 but it takes 30 minutes to get back to the station when your shift ends at 4. Do you still need to head back? Will they give you more shifts?


----------



## Behemoth

Illidan said:


> What if you finished at 3:20 but it takes 30 minutes to get back to the station when your shift ends at 4. Do you still need to head back? Will they give you more shifts?


Tip: next time _Swipe to Finish _at 3.31 in this scenario.


----------



## poopyhead

Today I have two back-to-back restaurant shifts. The first was a 2.5 hour from 5:30 p.m. to 8 p.m. the second is an 8 p.m. to 10 p.m. both have the same exact waiting area. I'm sitting here with about an hour and 15 minutes left. And I've only gotten one single restaurant order this entire time. Is this typical? I'm not complaining. I'm getting paid at least $18 an hour for 4.5 hours to do almost nothing. Also I'm wondering how far away can I go from my waiting area? Its just a random intersection with mostly residential all around it with maybe one corner pub. The commercial areas are less than a mile away. I might want to go poop somewhere or eat something. Can I do that if it's not too far away? 
By the way I tried instacart. It's not good. So far I've only done two two hour shifts. The first two hour shift I got one order about halfway through and made about $20. That was only an hour's worth of work really but I was waiting doing nothing again so really it's about $10 an hour. The second 2 hour shift I did I got zero orders. So that time I got paid nothing to drive to a Zone and just wait there for 2 hours. If you take all of my hours and all my wages I am getting paid $5 per hour for instacart. And that's only if you're counting the shift time. Not the time spent driving there.


----------



## Transporter316

The are alot of tricks, but bottom line, azon cares that it's delivered on time, going back to the waiting area, is a waste of gas and time, many times when you're in route it will ping you a restaurant to make you break your neck to go back to where you just a drill from so it's best to stay where you are or in the area where you get a lot of orders if you want to make more money because typically The Waiting areas are not mapped out correctly because they're not mapped out from people who live in the city so you use your own experience based on where you get a lot of orders such as malls or big areas such as that


----------



## Al Volante

Hi guys, who of you know what I could do to replicate on Amazon? My background check was not approved because of a fine I had and since I had moved from town, I could not realize this situation either. Currently it is corrected but it does not let me continue. It is as if it were blocked and without having worked for Amazon. Thanks for your recommendations.


----------



## oicu812

Al Volante said:


> Hi guys, who of you know what I could do to replicate on Amazon? My background check was not approved because of a fine I had and since I had moved from town, I could not realize this situation either. Currently it is corrected but it does not let me continue. It is as if it were blocked and without having worked for Amazon. Thanks for your recommendations.


English must not be your first language as whatever you wrote sounded like google translation.

My recommendation, find some other work other than Amazon or anything that doesn't require a background check.


----------



## Al Volante

oicu812 said:


> English must not be your first language as whatever you wrote sounded like google translation.
> 
> My recommendation, find some other work other than Amazon or anything that doesn't require a background check.


jajajajajaja Brot my firts language is Spanish but dont worry be happy, the important was my question. You can´t answer jejejejejej my recomendation You need to use Google Translation , You shoul be SMART. I am working to Doordash, Uber, Lyft, Postmate, Isntacar, etc etc. All these with background check jejejejejeje thanks Good Recommendation

Good Forum ajjajajajaja Only one gay, sorry guy answered and very good jajajajajaj


----------



## Whiteorchids

I’ve got instant offers turned off when I refresh 90% of the offers start within 30 min to an hour. Even though I have instant offers turned off are these still considered instant offers? 

I haven’t done a block yet. What are the best times to refresh? I refresh about 30 min at a time and only see a few a day. This really sucks. I’m in Orange County CA.


----------



## Bygosh

Whiteorchids said:


> I've got instant offers turned off when I refresh 90% of the offers start within 30 min to an hour. Even though I have instant offers turned off are these still considered instant offers?
> 
> I haven't done a block yet. What are the best times to refresh? I refresh about 30 min at a time and only see a few a day. This really sucks. I'm in Orange County CA.


No, instant offers are instant. You accept one and you immediately start doing it.

No one is going to tell you what times blocks drop and it varies wildly station to station. Make friends with other drivers at your station and refresh refresh refresh...


----------



## Whiteorchids

Bygosh said:


> No, instant offers are instant. You accept one and you immediately start doing it.
> 
> No one is going to tell you what times blocks drop and it varies wildly station to station. Make friends with other drivers at your station and refresh refresh refresh...


I'm confused about the instant I just got an offer (instant still turned off) it started in 10 min and I live 30 min away. Why would I even get that as an offer? Don't they use GPS? I get many of these that's why I wondered if they are instant offer.


----------



## Bygosh

Whiteorchids said:


> I'm confused about the instant I just got an offer (instant still turned off) it started in 10 min and I live 30 min away. Why would I even get that as an offer? Don't they use GPS? I get many of these that's why I wondered if they are instant offer.


Those are just last minute blocks due to driver forfeit, not showing up or they miscalculated how many drivers they needed. No they don't use GPS for determining whether you can make it, its up to you to decide that.


----------



## Prius13

Wow.. Chicago-uber WestBurbsMac .


----------



## ChutesInTheFace

morrongueta said:


> We are amazon Prime now Drivers, I don't know any driver here in MIAMI (UFL2) who does not use servers to do their job, is you need to get a block walk in to UFL2 station and ask to any guy or girl, they will provide a phone call and if the "boss" need more people he will ask your phone number. Busniness is business


Are you done spamming every flex thread with this crap yet? 
GT*O



BlockGrabber said:


> I'm going to have to call fooey on this frep banned business. It seems like yet someone else was trying to get in on the fear mongering of one bot versus another.
> 
> Frep actively running on latest android flex app:
> 
> View attachment 160723


Rest assured, this pic and an email about bot grabbing apps has been reported to support.


----------

